# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Mi, djeca rastavljenih roditelja

## koksy

Ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja, otkad znam za sebe to je tako, imala sam svega 3 mjeseca kad su se rastali.  Nisam to nikad gledala kao neku traumu, mama i tata su u dobrim odnosima, nikad nijedan nije "pljuvao" po onom drugom. Ko mala sam ih stalno ispitivala zasto su se rastali i nikd nisam dobila odgovor. Tek kasnije, tata mi je sam priznao da nije bio bas uzoran muz. Pio je, kockao, ustvari, bio je jako neodgovoran. A mama, udala se sa 16 god. da bi pobjegla od svoje mame, mlada, s 21 je vec imala dvoje djece a nikakve pomoci od muza. Rastali su se u prijateljskim odnosima u kakvim su ostali i danas.
Jucer sam s malcem bila kod tate. Obozavaju se! Tata je toliko pazljiv prema njemu, kao da stalno ima punu kucu djece. Iako on bas i nije tip koji ce pokazivat osjecaje. Pa sam se zapitala, kako je netko, ko toliko voli djecu, mogao dopustit da se njegova obitelj raspadne? Da se brat i sestra razdvoje?
Nikad se on poslje vise nije zenio, moj stariji brat zivi s njim.
Mama se udala, imam i polusestru.
Uglavnom, ono sto mene zanima, da li i vi, koji ste imali zivot slican mom, sad na brak gledate drukcije, tj. ne uzimate ga zdravo za gotovo. Jeste li si zacrtali da necete dopustit da vase dijete odrasta bez oca ili majke? I da li vise tolerirate partneru nego mozda netko ko to nije prosao?

----------


## boa

Da,da,da,da i da.

Di me nađe. Da, ja sam isto dijete rastavljenih roditelja. Rastali su se kada sam imala 5 god i ostali u dobrim odnosima. Tata isto nije bio uzoran muž. I da, mislim da se jako trudim da imam stabilnu obitelj, i nikako to ne želim djeci priuštiti ali i želim da smo stabilna obitelj. Isto tako neću dozvoliti da budem ugnjetavana od strane muža pod svaku cijenu, jer znam da mogu uspjeti i kao samohrana majka.

ukratko, jako se trudim, pušem na hladno, ali neću se npr.rastati radi neke svoje komocije, nego baš ako je neki ogromni razlog npr. prijevara ili udarac. Tada bi papire pokrenula odmah istog trena jer znam da mogu biti samohrna majka (ali bi ga odrala za alimentaciju onda).

----------


## vlatkapeno

dijete sam rastavljenih roditelja i ovih dana i sama prolazim kroz razvod , sve se pitam kakao će moj sin jednog dana gledati na to što smo se njegov otac i ja rastali , ja znam da smo seka , brat i ja jako patili jer su se naši rastali i osječali krivnju za njihovu rastavu . Ne bi željela da moje dijete jednog dana pomisli da je ono krivo što smo se njetov otac i ja rastali . Uvijek sam govorila da se nikada neću rastati i da ne želim da moje dijete prolazi ono što smo brat , seka i ja prošli , na moju veliku sreću ja nisma alkić kao moja majka niti sam fizićki nasilnik kao moj otac 
Meme jedino brine da ne bi moj muž prićao malome svašta o meni i ocrnjivao me . 
Naj težastavr koja me još dan danas pogađaje tošto smo brat i ja jako udaljeni odnosno on seku i mene ne doživljava kao svoje sestre jer nije sa nama rasao , to je jedna velika mana rastave .

----------


## pirica

ah evo i mene. moju su se rastali kad sam imala cca 4god. i nije mi to bilo traumatično iskustvo. i mama i otac su se ponovno vjenčali i to mi je ok. s ocem nemam neki odnos, jer premda sam imala samo 4god. nekih se situacija previše dobro sjećam i ne mogu zaboravit. mislim da su moji donjeli ispravnu odluku šta su se rastali tj. što nisu ostajali zajedno zbog djece. mislim da će moj brak trajat jer si jednostavno pašemo, ali ono šta je nebi nikad oprostila i MM to zna je zlostavljanje i preljub.
*vlatka* to ko će šta tvom sinu govorit i punit mu glavu te ne treba zabrinjavat jer i on će odrast i moći će situaciju sam sagledat.

----------


## babyboys

i ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja. razveli su se kad sam ja imala 12 godina, moja seka 9. i dobro da jesu jer je život svima nama bio nepodnošljiv još tri godine prije toga.

nakon razvoda , s tatom nisam imala nokakav kontakt 3,5 godine jer nisam željela, jer sam bila ogorčena, ljuta i jadna. zato što su stavili sebe ispred nas. zato što sam svojoj sestri tada bila jedini "roditelj", a ja sam ga očajnički trebala. zato što mi je bilo žao mame koja je prošla pakao. 

od tih razmišljanja je prošlo 15 godina i danas imam jako dobar odnos s tatom, on obožava moje dečke i oni njega i daje sve od sebe da ne izgubi moje povjerenje, uvjerio se jednom kako je krhko.

a što sam ja naučila iz tog svega ? da su mi djeca i njihova sreća najvažniji, ali je moja sreća itekako bitna.
da im, zato što ih volim, ne želim prištiti prizor mame koja plače, staraca koji urlaju jedno na drugo ili su samo.... jadni.

zato sam odluku da budem trudna i sama donijela racionalno i hladne glave.
i mislim da je to najbolje što sam napravila za svoje dijete. trenutno stanje stvari kaže da je tako, jer inače ni na koji način ne bismo bili gdje smo sada. sretni.

----------


## koksy

Mene u cijelo prici najvise boli sto nemam niti jednu uspomenu iz djetinjstva vezanu za tatu. 
I sto me definitvno odrastanje bez oca obiljezilo na nacin da sam uvijek od svakog muskarca u svom zivotu trazila osjecaj sigurnosti, da me cuva, stiti, vodi kroz zivot. Iako sam i sama prilicno cvrsta osoba ipak mi je falio taj netko ko ce me usmjeravat.
MM je terenac, dakle i moj malac vecinu vremena provede bez tate i jako nam to tesko pada. Jer nebi htjela da se moj sin ikad osjeca ovako kao ja sad, da mu fali jedan dio u zivotu.
Zasto su ljudi postali toliko bezobzirni prema bracnom drugu? Ja ne znam niciju baku i djeda koji su se rastali! Kako su onda bili toliko tolerantni a sad se izivciramo jer nam MM nije pokupio carape s poda.
Da me netko pitao prije par godina dal bi MM-u oprostila prevaru, odmah bi odgovorila NE. Ali sad, kad je malac u nasim zivotima, razmislila bi malo...

----------


## fegusti

> Zasto su ljudi postali toliko bezobzirni prema bracnom drugu? Ja ne znam niciju baku i djeda koji su se rastali! Kako su onda bili toliko tolerantni a sad se izivciramo jer nam MM nije pokupio carape s poda.


ma ne radi se tu o nekoj novonastaloj situaciji i bezobzirnosti već o osvještavanju potrebe za boljim i dostojnijim životom jer svi na njega imamo pravo.
stvar najčešće puca kada se gadno poremeti ravnoteža. obično jedna strana dugo pati i tolerira do neke svoje krajnje granice.

----------


## koksy

> koksy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto su ljudi postali toliko bezobzirni prema bracnom drugu? Ja ne znam niciju baku i djeda koji su se rastali! Kako su onda bili toliko tolerantni a sad se izivciramo jer nam MM nije pokupio carape s poda.
> 
> 
> ma ne radi se tu o nekoj novonastaloj situaciji i bezobzirnosti već o osvještavanju potrebe za boljim i dostojnijim životom jer svi na njega imamo pravo.
> stvar najčešće puca kada se gadno poremeti ravnoteža. obično jedna strana dugo pati i tolerira do neke svoje krajnje granice.


Pa upravo o tome pricam. Zasto uopce postoji ta druga strana koja je bezobzirna, koja je u stanju razoriti obitelj? Kako tom nekom nije stalo do toga da mu djeca imaju oba roditelja? Jer svi znamo kako je predivan osjecaj imati dijete.

----------


## elin

cure, ako vam nije teško, možete li malo više pričati o svojim osjećajima nakon razvoda roditelja, posebno one cure koje su doživjele kao jako male. Ja sam u procesu razvoda, moja mala je 19 mjeseci stara. Kako nisam dijete rastavljenih roditelja nemam pojma kako je to, pa mi treba neka vodilja da mogu zaštiti svoje dijete koliko god mogu. I ako neka ima broj dobrog dječjeg psihologa da se mogu sa njom/njim konzultirati bila bih jako zahvalna.

----------


## babyboys

ja nisam bila mala kad su se razveli, ali znam da je za djecu najbitnije, bilo koje dobi da ih roditelji zaštite od eventalnih sukoba i da prema njima nastupe složno.
tvoje je dijete malo, ne razumije što se dešava, ali kad poraste pitat će. i tada slijedi teži dio posla, nažalost.

ono što sada mora znati i što je jedino bitno je da ju mama i tata puno, puno vole i da im je najvažnija na svijetu.

----------


## elin

daaa, no cure, nećete vjerovati ali ja mislim da ona kuži da se nekaj dešava samo je premala da to percipira još. Nismo mi u lošim odnosima (ja i moj UBM), niti se ružno ponašamo jedan prema drugome, ali nismo niti frendovi - nekaj između. Ali ona kad ja dođem doma se primi za mene i samo mama, mama, mama - niti na WC ne mogu. A sad je počela i tatu zvati. Nekaj se dešava, ne mogu zatvarati oči pred time, bolje da se suočim. Ipak bi voljela obaviti i taj razgovor sa dječjim psihologom, pa neka mi on/ona kaže da si umišljam.

----------


## babyboys

ja imam među bliskim ljudima jednu mamu koja je prošla razvod dok jojje dijete bilo malo i vodila je malu kod psihologice s kojom je bila jakon zadovoljna, pitat ću je za podatke pa ti javim, ako se prije ne snađeš.

----------


## pujica

ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja i unuka dvaput rastavljene bake (da, da, bilo je toga i prije, pogotovo u vecim gradovima, a moja baka je bila jako prposna, da se tako izrazim   :Grin:  )

moji su se rastali kad sam imala 20 godina i za mene je situacija bila stresna utoliko sto su mi i jedan i drugi uporno pokusavali dokazat da je nekom od njih vise stalo i da moram birat koga cu vise voljet. no u tim godinama je takve stvari lakse odmaknut od sebe nego sto je to mogao npr. moj mladji brat koji je imao 10 i kojeg su koristili kao lopticu za tenis izmedju dvije vatre

moj stav prema razvodu danas je pozitivan, jer mislim da su se moji kojim slucajem rastali ranije da bi cijela stvar prosla puno lakse i civiliziranije, odnosno da bi jos nekako i mogli funkcionirati zajedno, a ovako su tjerali trvdoglavost i sve ostalo do krajnjih granica pa su se npr. prvi put zajedno nakon razvoda nasli tek na mojem vjencanju, 7 godina kasnije. najgore je bilo to sto je buraz u pubertetu debelo koristio tu situaciju i nitko mu nije mogao stat na kraj, jer nije bilo komunikacije, ali ni autoriteta (kojeg su oni svojim ponasanjem kod nas djece unistili)

hocu reci, radije bi se rastala pa i dok je dijete malo ako ne ide skupa, tako da moje dijete ima dva sretna roditelja, nego ostala u braku gdje bi svi bili nesretni (makar se nadam da u mom konkretnom slucaju nikad nece morat doc do toga)

----------


## fegusti

> Zasto uopce postoji ta druga strana koja je bezobzirna, koja je u stanju razoriti obitelj? Kako tom nekom nije stalo do toga da mu djeca imaju oba roditelja?* Jer svi znamo kako je predivan osjecaj imati dijete.*


pa neki baš i nisu svjesni toga... :/ 
osim toga nisu svi nesebični i spremni na ustupke već sve gledaju isključivo iz pozicije vlastitih potreba i htjenja ne mareći za tuđa bez obzira radi li se o partneru ili djeci.

po meni rastave nisu takva tragedija ako se djeca ne osjećaju odbačeno ili prezreno ni s jedne strane već primaju od oba roditelja pozitivne signale i ljubav bez obzira na razloge njihovog rastanka.

----------


## svjetlic

i ja sam dijete rastavljenjih roditelja.
imala sam nepune tri godine kad se moj biološki otac pokupio i nikada baš nikada više niti je pitao za mene niti me poželio vidjeti, a još manje dati novac za mene  :Crying or Very sad:  
moja mama se ponovno preudala za predivnog čovjeka koji je za mene u pravom smislu te riječi tata ( premda ga ne zovem tako već po imenu )!
on je bio uz mene u svakom ključnom trenutku uz mene, on je taj koji je išao na roditeljske, popravljavao kvarove, vozao me na treninge, dao mi da vozim njegov auto van i još puno toga bi imala za nabrojati....
danas je on predivni djed mojem sinu kojeg obožava, kojeg čuva, pazi i mazi kao da mu je krvni rod.
NIkada, baš nikada nisam poželjela upoznati svog biološkog oca, on je za mene osoba koja se našla u krivo vrijeme na krivom mjestu, apsolutno za mene ne predstavlja ništa. Čak ne osjećam ni bijes ni odbojnost prema njemu.
 Udala sam se isto za dobrog čovjeka i predivnog oca mojem djetetu.
Ali da ikad dođemo u situaciju da nas dvoje kao partneri ne možemo skupa, uopće se ne dvoumila oko razvoda. To je tako, danas su žene puno svjesnije sebe i saznanja da mogu imati i da im može biti bolje, financijski neovisnije. A djeca mislim da manje pate ako imaju zdrav odnos s jednim roditeljem, nego da živi u lošem obiteljskom okruženju zbog lažnog dojma  :Sad:

----------


## nana

Ako i kada dođe do razvoda najbitnije je da to dijete proživi sa što manje negativnih emocija, a to se može samo ako oba roditelja sudjeluju u tome, naravno ako otac sudjeluje u djetetovom odrastanju i odgoju tada je sve puno lakše. Nažalost puno je ružnih priča gdje tata (ili mama) ode, i rijetko kada pita za dijete, što je meni totalno nejasno i ne mogu si to nikako objasniti ali eto ima i toga. I naravno da u takvim situacijama djetetu nije nimalo lako, i ostaju neke posljedice.

----------


## Nova

I ja sam dijete razvedenih roditelja. Imala sam 3, a seka 4 godine kad su se razveli, ali i prije toga nismo baš bili tipična obitelj.
Duuuuga je to i tužna priča, ali ono što želim reći da sam ja zahvaljujući našoj mami i njenoj obitelji, odrastala ne shvaćajući da mi nešto fali. Kad bi u vrtiću ili u školi pričali o tati, ja bi mislila na svog (viđali smo ga relativno redovito, ja bih često plakala jer sam bila jako vezana za mamu, a on mi je ipak bio više stranac nego tata)... nisam nekako imala neki feeling da sam drugačija od drugih. Sestra je to još puno bolje nosila od mene, kad bi bili s njim je bila tako opuštena i sretna, kao da ga vidi svaki dan.
Tek negdje u pubertetu sam osjetila da tu nešto fali... Vjerujem da bi se teško ikad udala da mi Tata Nebeski nije ispunito tu prazninu i pokazao mi pravu očinsku ljubav. Mama se nikad više nije udala (a razvela se sa 30!!!!), toliko je bila povrjeđena da je i na hladno puhala), ni tata isto... umro je kad sam imala 14. 
Joj... da ne idem u detalje sada... ali skroz zanimljiva tema!
 :Love:

----------


## koksy

Slazem se da je razvod bolja opcija za dijete od gledanja nesretnih i isfrustriranih roditelja.
Ali moj zivot uz samohranu majku nije bas bio bajan. Bile smo podstanarke, seljakale se stalno, jako puno sam bila sama doma jer je ona radila...tako da se, ustvari, nismo uspjele povezat. Moje pubertetsko razdoblje bilo je uzasno! Mislim da s mamom nisam sjela i razgovarala do svojih 18-19 godina. Ona se za propusteno uvijek iskupljivala poklonima, sto i jos uvijek radi. Tako da, kad sad pogledam na sve, nisam imala nikakav konkretan uzor dok sam odrastala, cudo je da sam ispala ovakva kakva jesam. 
Prije malca muz me stvarno znao dovest do granica kad bi najrade otisla zauvijek, ali sad, kad se sjetim svog djetinjstva, spremna sam na sve da pokusam sprijecit da mi dijete odrasta na isti nacin.

----------


## KORNY

I ja sam djete rastavljenih roditelja.
Rastali su se kad sam imal 2 god,brat 7.Ukratko koma. živjeli smo s tatom,mamu viđali vikendom.Pa su se nakon nekog vremena kao pomirili radi nas.Tada sam već bila već pa sam bila svesna svega.Pa su se opet rastali kad sam išla u 2. razred (ja sam živjelas mamom),pa se pomirili kad sam završila 3.razred,pa su se dogovorili da tata de živjet na selo i zaradit poljoprivredom ( 7.razred).Sve u svemu smo brat i ja ispaštali,niti mame niti tate,brat od 9 god kuha za mene i sebe,kupi me iz vrtića....puno sam bila kod bake nakon kaj su se prvi put rastali i dugo sam lupala glavom u zid kad je ugasila svijetlo u sobi.Najgore je bilo gledat neprestana vrijeđanja i međusobnu tučnjavu,bačene večere kad su oboje popili i zakrvili se.
Iskreno,rađe bi da je jedno od njih dvoje otišlo i nikada se ne vratilo,da smo se viđali vikendom.Još je gore bilo kad je mama pričala protiv tate,a isti su.
Danas kažem da su oboje krivi i da smo i brat i ja ispali donekle ok kakvi smo mogli biti.I kao baka i deda se nisu iskazali baš,ne viđaju klince baš nešto a kad dođu onda je to na 1-2.kao nemaju vremena,umorni su pa nemogu doći.....
I da kažem da dan danas žive u istoj kući,odvojenim privatnim životima,al djele sve ostalo(hranu,režije...).Jedan put je tata rekao da je primio mamu natrag radi nas na kaj sam mu ja odgovorila da nije trebao i da bi sve bilo bolje.

Danas kad je moj brak u krizi jako puno razmišljam o tome.Ako dođe do rastave (a nadam se da neće) znam da nikada neću djeci pričat protiv njihovog tate i da je bitno da imaju oba roditelja koji moraju normalno komunicirati bar po pitanju djece.I da se mogu oslonit na oba roditelja u bilo kojem trenutku.

----------


## Kosjenka

Moji nisu razvedeni, no vjerujem da bi im bilo bolje da jesu. Mama je jednom pokušala otići ali se dala nagovorit da za dobrobit djece ostane u braku. Ostala je, pokušavala nas je zaštiti od njihovih svađa koliko god je mogla, sakrivala tatine izlet, pravdala njegova druga sebična sranja itd itd. Mi smo naravno znale što se događa, bile jadne jel tate i onako nije bilo, kada smo dovoljno odrasle da shvatimo i kako je on većinu vremena provodio bilo je još gore.
Ona je u biti sama nas odgajala, financirala i sve što je u životu zaradila je uložila u stan kod njegovih roditelja. Danas nakon 30 godina on ju je "počastio" najvećim mogućim sranjem, sada kada se ponadala da će se smirit i da će kakav takav život imat, financijska situacija nikakva, stambeno pitanje nerješeno. Jednostavno našla se pred ogromnim zidom koji sada u 50-toj nema snage preskočit, možda nije imala ni sa 25. 
Zašto je ona ostala još uvijek mi nije jasno, zna da je to sve hrpa laži za koje smo ja i sestra znale koliko god ih je ona pokušala zataškati.
Jel bi meni i sestri bilo bolje da su se razveli, vjerovatno ne. Ali sigurna sam da bi bilo njoj bolje, možda bi i našla nekog tko bi ju više volio, cjenio, usrećivao.
Znam da bi sada ja bila sretnija da živi negdje u svom sa nekim tko ju voli i poštuje ili sama. Sigurna sam da bi bila bolja baka i mama.

----------


## Ria

Moji su razvedeni. Razveli su se kad sam imala 23 godine...ali sve je trajalo puno duže.
I iskreno, radije bi svojoj djeci razvod, nego da me gledaju u braku u smo oboje nesretni.

Netko je gore pitao za psihološku pomoć. Moja preporuka je MODUS.

----------


## elin

Ria ja sam tražila, ali već sam se naručila kod dr. Hercigonja. Javim kak je prošlo.

----------


## koksy

> Ria ja sam tražila, ali već sam se naručila kod dr. Hercigonja. Javim kak je prošlo.


Mene je mama vodila kod psihologa, bila sam 2. ili 3. osnovne. 
Na kraju se ustanovilo da nije problem u meni nego u njoj, dakle u onom dijelu o kojem sam vec pisala, nedostatak povezanosti.
I zbog toga a i zbog prica kojih sam se naslusala, mislim da su prvo roditelji ti koji trebaju psihologa, nekog ko ce ih uputit u greske u ponasanju prema djetetu.
Elin, nemoj me krivo shvatit, ne mislim da si ti losa mama, ali vjerovatno i sama znas da maleni imaju to neko sesto culo, osjecaju kod nas ono cega mi ponekad ni nismo svjesni.
A imam i prijatelja koji je djecji psiholog i apsolutno se slaze samnom.[/b]

----------


## nana

Koksy potpuno se slažem s tobom.

----------


## Nikiva

> Da,da,da,da i da.
> 
> 
> 
> (ali bi ga odrala za alimentaciju onda).



ne kužim čemu ovakva izjava?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ria ja sam tražila, ali već sam se naručila kod dr. Hercigonja. Javim kak je prošlo.
> 
> 
> Mene je mama vodila kod psihologa, bila sam 2. ili 3. osnovne. 
> Na kraju se ustanovilo da nije problem u meni nego u njoj, dakle u onom dijelu o kojem sam vec pisala, nedostatak povezanosti.
> I zbog toga a i zbog prica kojih sam se naslusala, mislim da su prvo roditelji ti koji trebaju psihologa, nekog ko ce ih uputit u greske u ponasanju prema djetetu.
> ...


ne vodim ja malu psihologu, nego idem ja na savjetovanje da znam što očekivati. Gle, ja nisam glupa i znam da je razvod za dijete trauma, a koliko velika trauma će biti ovisi o roditeljima. Zato hoću znati kako dijete na to emocionalno gleda i kako bi bilo najbolje da ja postupim. Zvala sam i svog UBM da ide sa mnom jer mislim da je bitno da oba roditelja u tome sudjeluju, ali on je rekao da neće. Dakle idem ja  jer se želim obavijestiti kako na sve to dijete emocionalno gleda i što ja mogu napraviti da sve prođe što bolje. Savjetovanje je za mene, ne za nju. Zato sam i zamolila cure da mi malo pišu o svojim emocijama da znam što se događa. Inače, ja i moj UBM se razvodimo u miru, on viđa malu i plaća alimentaciju koju smo dogovorili i sve 5.

----------


## ivy

> Ria ja sam tražila, ali već sam se naručila kod dr. Hercigonja. Javim kak je prošlo.


  :Sad:  elin
i kako je prošlo?

----------


## beberonka

I ja sam dete razvedenih roditelja,razveli su se kad sam imala 4 godine ali me je vec od 3 mjeseca cuvala baka jer je mama radila :Smile: bas je eto morala :Smile: u ono vreme komunizma ,tata je bio vojno lice ,imali stan i sve novo u njemu al ona je morala da radi,a i dan danas :Smile: prepametni roditelji :Smile: oca obozavam,ali baku sam najvise na svetu voljela,bila je carica.Elin pita o osecajima,secam ih se dobro a verovala ili ne,imam 38 godina i znam i sad da se rascmizdrim zbog majcinog ponasanja.Razveli su se u miru a ja sam sa 35godina uzasnuto shvatila da se oni nisu videli33godine.Posledice razvoda su u svim segmentima moga zivota iako ih nisam bas bila svesna.U ranom djetinstvu sjecam se kuhinjskih krpa koje sam nosila u krevet,da bih brisala suze ,jer nisam htjela da baka vidi da placem jer je ona jako patila samnom.Njoj je majka umrla i znala je kako je biti bez roditelja.Rec majka mi je najlepsa rec,i evo tipkam  i placem, jer imam osecaj da je nisam dovoljno puta rekla,jer nisam imala kome.Znala sam  u toaletu da placem i dozivam je tiho da me niko necuje,al samo da izgovorim tu rec,jer mi je jako nedostajala.Kada bi me nazvala ja nisam imala sta da pricam sa njom ,cak sam i govorila baki da kaze da nisam tu,verujte mi,a tako sam je zelela.Sta da joj kazem,volim te i zelim da budemo svi zajedno,a znam da od toga nema nista.Pokusavala sam ja godinama,da joj objasnim neke stvari ali sve se uvek zavrsavalo na tome da joj kazem nesto ruzno i grubo ,onda bi zamislite ona plakala,i ja se povicem.Do moje 33kad mi je pukao film i rekla sam joj da ucuti jer u tom razvodu sam ja najgore prosla i meni je bilo najteze.Rastali su se zbog tatine preljube,valjda,mada ja bas nisam sigurna u tu pricu,a i olako me dala baki nacuvanje 1000km daleko.Moj tata je bolji otac od mnogih majki koje ja poznajem,i nikad nije rekao ruznu rec za nju iako znam da neke karakterne osobine koje mama ima ,on neceni ni malo.A ona ga je blatila i cak mislim da je i dodavala da bi sebe opravdala a to mi je padalo najteze,ali se do 30godine nisam suprotstavila.Najteze mi pada sto sam uzivotu prema njoj bila mnogo bolja nego prema tati,radi ono malo mrvica ljubavi ,koje bih dobila od nje,a on je mnogo vise zasluzio. A eto i dan danas vidjamo se cesto ali tako smo daleko,ja sam u grcu i ako bi ona i pokusala nesto ja se ukocim jer neznam sta da kazem i ucinim, mi smo veliki stranci,ali bliski :Smile: psiholozi kazu da deca razvedenih neznaju da sacuvaju brak i to je istina,jer trpimo sto drugi ne bi,i partneri se osile.Elin zelela bih ti dati gomilu saveta i samo pitaj sta te zanima,ali bojim se da koliko god ti odradis dobro sa tvoje strane,kakav ce tata biti?kao sto vidis odbio je da ide kod psihologa.Imam razvod iza sebe posle15 godina braka,i kao da me je neko polio vrelim uljem kad je moj muz otisao,zbog druge zene.Sin je stajao pored mene,ocajan izgubljen,a ja sam mislila da umirem,jer sam samo razmisljala sta moje djete prolazi,a ja dobro znam koji,pakao.Reci cu vam da sam za tu drugu zenu 2godine znala i pravila se da nepostoji,jer mi to nije bio dovoljan razlog ,da mom sinu udaljim oca.Pricao je kako ce on biti tu za njega uvek,bio je jako dobar covek i ja sam mu cak i poverovala,ali...vreme ucini svoje a i ta druga zena,njena ljubomora,svasta :? u njihovoj kuci se moje ime nesme spomenuti  :Rolling Eyes:  mislim da imaju svi kompletno ludilo zvano mojim imenom :/ Stari ljudi kazu da muskarac voli dete dok voli zenu,mozda je to i istina.Pa sad zamislite koliko mi je tesko bilo kao razvedenom detetu,kad sam prihvatila i drugu zenu, i bila ubedjena da ce ga proci.Sadasnji muz je predivan prema sinu,kao pravi otac,ali mislim da u njegovom prisustvu moj sin jos vise uvidja koliko mu  otac nije otac.Nemam nikakav zakljucak i nisam ,pametna,sta i kako treba,samo znam sta nikako netreba, i znam da prepoznam potencijalno los brak,a dobar savet nemam.Elin tvoja curica sigurno itekako oseca da se sprema nesto lose,i to je ono sto psiholozi opisuju poremeceni odnosi u porodici,ona primecuje,hladniji ton u govori,vidi vasu udaljenost,i vasu nekomunikacijuPosmatrala sam djecu razvedenih roditelja i pogledajte i vi ,ta djeca su nekako tuznija,mirnija,nema one djecije radosti,a ja bih za osmjeh moje djece ucinila sveMozda zato sto mojim roditeljima moj osmjeh nije imao tu vrijednost ,pa se nisu potrudili da nadju zajednicki modusTo mi je ono najbolnije,nisam bila vrijedna da se odreknu ,svog ega,tvrdoglavosti,ponosa.Zamislite kad sam imala33 godineu jednom tjednu su mi oboje rekli ,da eto mozda su trebali ostati zajedno :?  :?  :? e to me  je izazvalo  i sasula sam mami mnogo toga,ali ne sve nekako plasim se mozda da je ponovo neizgubim.
Moram reci da razvod opravdavam samo kad je u pitanju alkoholizam ,narkomanija,kockanje,ili fizicko maltretiranje,za sve ostale situacije mislim da civilizovan covek mora i treba da nadje nacin da uskladi svoje i pertnerove zelje za dobrobit svog djeteta,pa makar to podrazumjevalo i dvostruki nacin zivota,a ako se ipak odluce na razvod onda sto prije,da djete nezapamti neke ljepe trenutke za kojima ce jako,jako patiti.Elin javni mi se. mozda ti pomognem i mnogo vise

----------


## Maslačkica

Evo, da se pridružim u klub... 

Moji roditelji su se razveli kada sam imala 10 godina. Jako sam dobro to podnijela i ustvari, mi djeca, ja i moja sestra, smo nagovarali mamu da se razvede. Tata je bio agresivan prema mami i alkoholičar (danas vidim da je i ona pretjerivala itd...ali svejedno). U takvom okurženju mi nije bilo nimalo lijepo živjeti. Svađe, napetost, tuče... ma užas!
Tata je imao i ljubavnicu isto... 

Kada su se razveli mislim da je mama pogriješila jer je očekivala od sebe da nam da i majku i oca, što je stvarno nemoguće i onda je falila na svim planovima. Jako se bacila na posao tako da bi nam objezbjedila što više. Osigurala nam je dosta materijalnog, ali nam je odnos totalno zahladio s obzirom da sam ja trebala više nju nego njene pare... ali dobro... 

Gledala sam jednog dječijeg psihologa pa je on rekao da je NAJBITNIJI trenutak u toj cijeloj rastavi način na koji će se djeci reći i savjetuje: 
Obiteljski sastanak sa majkom I OCEM, u što kraćim crtama reći da se rastavljaju, radi njihovih međuodnosa i da roditelji vole djecu i da će njihova biti zauvijek. 
Nakon toga će uslijediti dječiji plač i djecu treba utješiti i odgovarati na njihova pitanja. 
Bio čovjek na Oprah i onda su prikazali djecu koja pate radi razvoda, ali se ispostavi da najviše pate, jer je npr. jedan dan tata se samo odselio, a mama nije baš nešto puno objašnjavala - kao u stilu - mala su, pa da ih ne povrijede itd. 

Beberonka... ne slažem se sa: 


> Moram reci da razvod opravdavam samo kad je u pitanju alkoholizam ,narkomanija,kockanje,ili fizicko maltretiranje,za sve ostale situacije mislim da civilizovan covek mora i treba da nadje nacin da uskladi svoje i pertnerove zelje za dobrobit svog djeteta,pa makar to podrazumjevalo i dvostruki nacin zivota,a ako se ipak odluce na razvod onda sto prije,da djete nezapamti neke ljepe trenutke za kojima ce jako,jako patiti.


To nije zdrav odnos... i može se desiti npr. da se jednostavno roditelji ne vole i da žele razvod. Meni je ok da se razvedu, ali nije ok da prekinu odnose sa svojom djecom. 

Tvoj slučaj je poseban, jer ti nisi ostala sa majkom, tebe je mama ostavila kod bake... i osjećaš se odbačenom od oba roditelja... 
U normalnim razvodima to mislim da nije slučaj... 
I tvoja sudbina je baš... uh... što te odredilo za cijeli život. 

A ovo: 


> da djete nezapamti neke ljepe trenutke za kojima ce jako,jako patiti.


Ne znam... ne slažem se ni s tim... 
Kažem...tvoja situacija je ipak puno složenija
[/quote]

----------


## beberonka

Maslackice,nisam najbolje shvatila,jel ti mislis da je dobro sto je njihov brak trajao do tvoje 10godine?ja generalno mislim da nepostoji zlatno praviloi da je  svaka situacija individualna.A mislim da nije bitno koji roditelj je dobar a koji je onaj koji osudjuje i nesto je hladniji,poenta je da se retko srecu 2 osobe sa istom kolicinom ljubavi spram dece i na istoj razini za suradnju  :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

kako god neki brak završi nakon neslaganja, rastankom ili odlukom da se zajednica održi unatoč lošim odnosima, djeca pate zbog onih demona koji ostaju visjeti u zraku, zbog nesređenih partnerskih odnosa.
s druge strane, ako roditelji shvate i prihvate nove tokove svojih života, pomire se s prošlošću i budu zadovoljni svojom odlukom ne optužujući ni sebe ni partnera, takvo dobro ozračje će prenijeti i na djecu.
loši razvodi su jednako pogubni kao loši brakovi. u protivnom, ni razvod ne mora biti toliko traumatičan za djecu.
svima koje ste prošle loša iskustva jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

> kako god neki brak završi nakon neslaganja, rastankom ili odlukom da se zajednica održi unatoč lošim odnosima, djeca pate zbog onih demona koji ostaju visjeti u zraku, zbog nesređenih partnerskih odnosa.
> s druge strane, ako roditelji shvate i prihvate nove tokove svojih života, pomire se s prošlošću i budu zadovoljni svojom odlukom ne optužujući ni sebe ni partnera, takvo dobro ozračje će prenijeti i na djecu.
> loši razvodi su jednako pogubni kao loši brakovi. u protivnom, ni razvod ne mora biti toliko traumatičan za djecu.
> svima koje ste prošle loša iskustva jedan veliki



Fegusti...baš si lijepo objasnila i tako istinito... 

Beberonka - MIslim da su se moji trebali prije rastati, jer je meni sa svađama bilo užas!

----------


## Ria

> kako god neki brak završi nakon neslaganja, rastankom ili odlukom da se zajednica održi unatoč lošim odnosima, djeca pate zbog onih demona koji ostaju visjeti u zraku, zbog nesređenih partnerskih odnosa.
> s druge strane, ako roditelji shvate i prihvate nove tokove svojih života, pomire se s prošlošću i budu zadovoljni svojom odlukom ne optužujući ni sebe ni partnera, takvo dobro ozračje će prenijeti i na djecu.
> loši razvodi su jednako pogubni kao loši brakovi. u protivnom, ni razvod ne mora biti toliko traumatičan za djecu.
> svima koje ste prošle loša iskustva jedan veliki


Saležm se u potpunosti s ovim.

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ria ja sam tražila, ali već sam se naručila kod dr. Hercigonja. Javim kak je prošlo.
> 
> 
>   elin
> i kako je prošlo?


saznala sam puno korisnih stvari, a najvažnije što mi i dalje odzvanja u glavi je kad mi je rekla da će mala biti dobro kada ja budem dobro. Rekla mi je da je najveći problem kod "vikend roditelja" taj što ne odgajaju djecu i da bi se ja i on trebali tako dogovoriti da ono što ne smije kod mene ne smije niti kod njega. Htjela sam o tome sa njim razgovarati - odbio je. Kasnije sam saznala da mala uopće ne ide kod njega kad se viđaju nego kod njegovih roditelja. Nemam ja ništa protiv, to su o.k. ljudi, ali osjećam se prevareno. Smatram da bi se on trebao baviti sa njom i viđati sa njom, a ne njegovi roditelji, a osim toga meni je svaki trenutak sa njom dragocjen, pa se tu osjećam prevarenom jer se odričem našeg zajedničkog vremena da bi imala oca, a on je odfura k svojima.

Beberonka, puno me stvari u tvom postu pogodilo, sjetila sam se da je mala prije cca 2 tjedna plakala kad je on došao po nju i govorila si idemo (svi idemo). Bila sam tužna i rasplakala se nakon što je otišla, jednostavno nisam mogla kontrolirati emocije. Meni je nevjerovatno da je on samo tako razrušio naše živote jer se zaljubio i ne želi više biti sa nama, ali dobro što je moj, ja bi se oporavila, ali zato što je to napravio njoj mu neću nikada oprostiti. Ali nije na meni da opraštam. Borim se i svjesna sam da je naš dom sumoran, jer nemam nikoga bliskoga u Zg (moja obitelj živi na moru), pa nema nikoga tko bi pričao, smijao se, šalio i sl. Ja joj pokušavam nadoknaditi to i često se zezamo i igramo i žnjaramo Betty, ali nije to to. Ona dođe u nedjelju nakon što je provela dan sa njegovima, sva vesela i raspričana u sumornu atmosferu kod nas doma i srce mi se steže.

----------


## Maslačkica

> u sumornu atmosferu kod nas doma i srce mi se steže.


Ovo treba ispraviti... i dobro ti je rekla... mala će biti ok kada budeš ti ok... 
Meni se čini da moja mama nije ni dan danas ok i to nas je jako udaljilo isto... i jako je skrivala osjećaje i pravila se da to nije ništa...

----------


## Maslačkica

Nadam se da ćeš se brzo vratiti na svoj put iako ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je teško... 
 :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

elin,   :Love:   bit će bolje...
kad je tbm odvede svojima, da li on ostane tamo s njom? Ako ostaje, mislim da to i nije tako loše, uvijek mi se čini da je bolje za dijete da ima kontakt sa što više ljudi. Ako se vrati vesela, vjerojatno joj to godi. Možda je i njemu takolakše komunicirati s njom.

Možda bi i ti trebala povremeno raditi slično, pogotovo kad osjetiš da je tebi teško, najbolje da ponekad izađete van, među ljude, djecu, na igralište, do prijatelja (ili pozovete nekog doma na igranje...)

----------


## kate

> Moram reci da razvod opravdavam samo kad je u pitanju alkoholizam ,narkomanija,kockanje,ili fizicko maltretiranje,za sve ostale situacije mislim da civilizovan covek mora i treba da nadje nacin da uskladi svoje i pertnerove zelje za dobrobit svog djeteta,pa makar to podrazumjevalo i dvostruki nacin zivota


E ovo  i ja mislim (izmjedju dosta slicnih cinjenica kao kod beberonke)

*Elin* jako je važno da imaš svoj život i dalje, da nije život stao zbog činjenice zato što si razvedena. Tvojoj curi je očito dobro kad ode kod tatinih i ne ramišljaj kako tamo provodi vrijeme, vec to vrijeme iskoristi da se odmoriš, napuniš baterije, i uživaš kad se djete vrati. 

Nije lako glumiti srecu, ali i ona je navika, ako se budeš trudila neprestano da je imaš, biti će je sve više.
Ono što dijete najviše muči, kad se izuzme: 
1. da roditelji ne mogu biti zajedeno, 
2. da ne mogu komunicirati 
jest da želi vidjeti sretne roditelje, to djetetu daje veliku sigurnost da može kroz život dalje...

Vaš dom je njezino utočište i najvažniji temelj u životu i nije sumoran zato što ste same, samo treba unijeti što više sitnih veselja. 

Toliko nepravde ima u svijetu i razumijem sva tvoja ogorčenja, no "Svako zlo za neko dobro" i nadam se da ćeš to vrlo brzo otkriti  :Heart:

----------


## modesty71

Trenutno sam u situaciji kad jako puno razmišljam kako se moje današnje odluke (točnije razvod) mogu odraziti na cijeli život mog djeteta i ova tema je stvarno korisna. 

Osobno znam nekoliko ljudi koji su bili djeca kad su im se roditelji razveli, i iskustva su podjeljena - jedni su patili zbog toga, drugi bi bili sretni da su im se roditelji prije razveli pa da nisu morali gledati te mučne situacije i slušati svađe  :Sad:  . Sve u svemu, djeci je najteže.

----------


## beberonka

Elin tepacu te  :Evil or Very Mad:  kako ne kuzis mala je sretna kad dodje od njih,JER JE DOSLA DOMA KOD SVOJE MAMEEEEEEEEEEE,sretna je zbog tebe jer je otisla od njih,u to sam sigurna sto posto,jer je moj sin bio stariji pa mi je to i govorio.Tebi je mozda kuca turobna,ali njoj nije,to je njen dom,bez obzira sto nema tate u njemu ,treunutno,jer ona nema predstavu o vremenu, i da je to mozda zauvjek,i istina je velika da ce biti dobro kad i ti budes ,jer ti prenosis svoje emocije na nju.Dala bih ti dva savjeta ,vjerujem radikalna za mnoge,ali iz mog iskustva najbolji savjeti.
1.Da u glavi poslozis da primis nazad muza-
Znaci ,da analiziras di si grijesila,di je on,da  li to mozes potrpjeti.i da ga prihvatis takvog kakav je,mozda da mu ponudis opciju da intimno i nebudete skupa ,ali da obitelj postiva i svoje veze cuva u tajnosti,a vama bude dobar otac i "muz"Vjeruj mi znam puno takvih brakova,ali se to krije
Ako nisi spremna na tako nesto ili nece on, po mom misljenju ostaje ti :
2.Da ga sto prije istisnes iz vasih zivota-
mozda zvuci pesimisticno ali najbolje za djete.Istisnuces ga na ovaj nacin,ako i kad ,mala spomene oca,odgovori joj na to sta pita ,maksimalno ravnodusno,i brzo predji na drugu temu,nepricaj joj price kako joj je tata...kupio ,radio ,pjevaoKad treba da ide kod njegovih roditelja,sto kasnije joj to saopsti,da sto manje razmislja o tome.Kad se vrati,pitaj je kako je bilo,saslusaj je,i opet predji na neku drugu temu.Ti savjeti sluze u svrhu,da ti nepravis odnos izmedju njih,nego tata da postavi temelje kako i kad ,i koliko ce je voljeti i to joj pokazivati.U takvoj situaciji ona ce spontano znati na cemu je sa njim,i nece joj tvoja ljubav prema njemu,ili zelja da on bude bolji otac,stvoriti idealniju predstavu oca  i samim tim postedeces je emotivnog povredjivanja.

A svakako NIKADA NIKOME NEPRICAJ O NJEMU U NJENOM PRISUSTVU,i nedozvoli drugima da to cine pred njom .Ni ljepe ni ruzne stvari.Ako neko pita za njega ljubazno, fino odgovori i predji na drugu temu  :Laughing:  
  Druga tema je cudo :D 

A nocu kad ona zaspi,ljepo se isplaci za sve sto te je boljelo u toku dana,i ujutru osmjeh na lice i uzivaj punim plucima u tvojoj princezi.Glumiti ,glumitii tako do njene bar20godine  :Grin:  a tada ce ona odlicno znati ko je kakav je  i tako ce je to najmanje boljeti.
Uzasno mi je tesko sto to prolazite,citala sam tvoje postove i rekla bih po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni ,da je on uzasan roditelj,i ako takav ostane,daj mu djete samo kad je trazi, a sa djedom i bakom ti budi u kontaktu i ti im vodi malenu kod njih, i sa njima budi u sto boljim odnosima radi malene.Naravno glumeci ako to nezasluzuju.Sad si na putu  da zavrsis dramsku akademiju,ako si mudra zena.

----------


## kate

pitala si za emocije..

Djeca su veliki borci sa velikim nagonom za opstanak, nauče ignorirati situaciju pa tako i svoje emocije, samo da bi mogli naprijed. Djeca se brzo naviknu, počnu čak to iskorištavati, no posljedica sigurno ima, no kako kod koga. Meni je najteze bilo što sam morala svaki vikend ići negdje drugdje, umjesto da sam uživala u svojim dječijim zanimacijama.
Samo sam htjela da me svi puste na miru.

Zapravo je najveci problem, jer se zasnivaju druge obitelji (kao kad ti se pokvari auto, pa kupis novi ) neki olako uleću u drugi brak stvarajući novu djecu, novu obitelj i onda još očekuju da ima se prva djeca dive zbog tog "velikog podviga", a posebno se vole hvaliti kako se djeca obozavaju, obožavaju maćehu/očuha da bi sebi olaksali savjest.
Pa još kad te druge žene/muževi ne prihvaćaju činjenicu da je postojao prvi brak i plod te ljubavi (ipak nisu svi takvi, skidam kapu ljudima koji poštuju nečiju prošlost, pa se ne bune zbog normalne komunikacije s bivšima oko djece, a koja jednostavno mora postojati).

Tako ti je to draga moja, između ostalog nemoj dozvoliti da dijete bude ping-pong loptica, neka ima i svoj život, i svoje vrijeme i kvalitetno vrijeme sa svojim ocem nasamo.

----------


## elin

> A svakako NIKADA NIKOME NEPRICAJ O NJEMU U NJENOM PRISUSTVU,i nedozvoli drugima da to cine pred njom .Ni ljepe ni ruzne stvari.Ako neko pita za njega ljubazno, fino odgovori i predji na drugu temu  
>   Druga tema je cudo :D 
> 
> Glumiti ,glumitii tako do njene bar20godine  a tada ce ona odlicno znati ko je kakav je  
> a sa djedom i bakom ti budi u kontaktu i ti im vodi malenu kod njih, i sa njima budi u sto boljim odnosima radi malene.Naravno glumeci ako to nezasluzuju.Sad si na putu  da zavrsis dramsku akademiju,ako si mudra zena.


  :Grin:  draga moja, ovo kao da je napisala moja mama, ali od riječi do riječi mi je i ona sve to rekla. Baš mi je drago bilo pročitati tvoj post  :Heart:  Puno ti hvala, pokušati ću, iako nisam ti ja baš neka glumica -cijenim iskrenost i otvorenost, ali vidiš, nisam od toga imala baš koristi.

----------


## elin

e,da, beberonka, nekaj mi je malo weard ako smijem pitati: a kud je nestala tvoja ekavica iz prethodnog posta?

----------


## elin

> Tako ti je to draga moja, između ostalog nemoj dozvoliti da dijete bude ping-pong loptica, neka ima i svoj život, i svoje vrijeme i kvalitetno vrijeme sa svojim ocem nasamo.


ne znam kaj točno misliš pod tim ping-pong loptica. Psihoterapeutkinja mi je rekla da uvijek saslušam kako je bilo sa tatom i da pokažem zanimaciju za to što su radili, ali ništa više od toga. Znaš ono kao baš super, drago mi je da si se lijepo provela, ali to je to. A što se tiče provođenja nedjelja sa njim svakog vikenda: iskreno ne znam da li na to mogu utjecati, niti da li želim. Koja mi je zapravo druga opcija: da ne viđa tatu vikendom - to mi se ne čini kao dobra opcija. Kao što rekoh, ona se sa njima lijepo provede i meni je drago, ali s druge strane mi je i žao što nas dvije to vrijeme nismo provele skupa iako to ne pokazujem, nego samo pokazujem kako sam sretna što je došla doma.

----------


## fegusti

> Glumiti ,glumitii tako do njene bar20godine  a tada ce ona odlicno znati ko je kakav je  i tako ce je to najmanje boljeti.


ne mislim da je u glumi rješenje. :/ 
nitko nije tako dobar glumac, odnosno ne može skrivati svoje emocije u svakoj prilici i kontrolirati ih.
poštenije je proživjeti te emocije i nadrasti ih.
i na kraju krajeva, kako će dijete znati kakva joj je majka ako je samo odglumila svoju životnu rolu?

----------


## flower

niti ja nisam za glumu niti za ne govrenju o njenom ocu, on je dio njenog zivota zauvijek kao sto je i dio zivota zene jer imaju zajednicko dijete. nije to prica ili - ili vec kako.

----------


## keka

> beberonka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moram reci da razvod opravdavam samo kad je u pitanju alkoholizam ,narkomanija,kockanje,ili fizicko maltretiranje,za sve ostale situacije mislim da civilizovan covek mora i treba da nadje nacin da uskladi svoje i pertnerove zelje za dobrobit svog djeteta,pa makar to podrazumjevalo i dvostruki nacin zivota
> 
> 
> E ovo  i ja mislim (izmjedju dosta slicnih cinjenica kao kod beberonke)


Apsolutno se NE slažem. Smatram da "dvostruki način života" često ima negativne posljedice po dobrobit djeteta, direktno ili indirektno. Čemu održavati fasadu, stvarno mislite da djeca to ne osjete? 

Slažem se da civiliziran čovjek mora uskladiti svoje i partnerove želje za dobrobit djeteta, pa makar to podrazumjevalo i -- razvod.

----------


## Trina

Osim toga što ne znam glumiti i voditi dvostruke živote i toga što gluma u nikakvom slučaju ne valja za dijete, ja nikad nebi mogla dovesti svoj život u tako jadno stanje da moram glumiti dok sam u vlastitoj kući. Bebronka, savjeti su ti više nego čudni, ja sam dosad napisala jedno pet postova ali bi ih izbrisala svaki put, čekam da se javi netko tko zna bolje od mene sročiti rečenicu i malo je ublažiti  :Grin:  .

----------


## pomikaki

> Osim toga što ne znam glumiti i voditi dvostruke živote i toga što gluma u nikakvom slučaju ne valja za dijete, ja nikad nebi mogla dovesti svoj život u tako jadno stanje da moram glumiti dok sam u vlastitoj kući. Bebronka, savjeti su ti više nego čudni, ja sam dosad napisala jedno pet postova ali bi ih izbrisala svaki put, čekam da se javi netko tko zna bolje od mene sročiti rečenicu i malo je ublažiti  .


Malo čudno, da ne kažem loše, zvuči kad se kaže glumiti, možda bi bilo bolje reći - pokušati prikriti ogorčenost ako je se ne može savladati?

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Osim toga što ne znam glumiti i voditi dvostruke živote i toga što gluma u nikakvom slučaju ne valja za dijete, ja nikad nebi mogla dovesti svoj život u tako jadno stanje da moram glumiti dok sam u vlastitoj kući. Bebronka, savjeti su ti više nego čudni, ja sam dosad napisala jedno pet postova ali bi ih izbrisala svaki put, čekam da se javi netko tko zna bolje od mene sročiti rečenicu i malo je ublažiti  .
> 
> 
> Malo čudno, da ne kažem loše, zvuči kad se kaže glumiti, možda bi bilo bolje reći - pokušati prikriti ogorčenost ako je se ne može savladati?


Zašto bi to uopće netko radio? Zbog djece? Znači brak ne valja, ljubavi više nema, svatko živi svoj život a pred djecom je sve fino i krasno? Ne vidim ni jednu jedinu pozitivnu stvar u ovakvom načinu. Ja svoju djecu (i sebe uostalom) poštujem puuuuuno više od ovoga.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim _nakon_ razvoda. Shvatiti da djetetu puno unači kontakt s ocem, i osim ako otac nije nasilan i opasan po dijete omogućiti djetetu da što bezbrižnije uživa u kontaktu s ocem i očevim dijelom obitelji. Ako je žena ogorčena, a vjerojatno je bar donekle, zbog djeteta bi to trebalo prikriti koliko je god moguće.

Živjeti u braku gdje su sasvim razdvojeni životi ne bih mogla. Zapravo se divim onom tko bi mogao to izdržati, ali zbilja bez ogorčenja, pa niti prikrivenog. Ako se to ne može (mislim da je to zapravo potpuni sf, ali dozvoljavam teoretsku mogućnost), svakako mislim da je bolji razvod.

No moje mišljenje tu puno ne vrijedi jer nemam iskustva s razvodima.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam shvatila da bebronka ne priča o razvodu nego daje savjete kako bi se trebalo/moglo ponašati da ne dođe do razvoda

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja sam shvatila da bebronka ne priča o razvodu nego daje savjete kako bi se trebalo/moglo ponašati da ne dođe do razvoda


Koliko sam shvatila, ona je za opciju da se izdrži ako se ikako može, ali ako ne, treba imati snage i za potpuni prekid. Pa i ona je razvedena.
Savjeti mi imaju smisla osim onog dijela da je za dijete bolje da žena prihvati čak i dvostruki život muža, dok to on drži daleko od obitelji. Ja to ne bih mogla.

----------


## Maslačkica

Beberonka, apsolutno se ne slažem sa tvojim postom... 
I moram te pitati - da li smatraš da samo ŽENA treba pošto po to čuvati brak, a muž da gazi? Ovo održavanje braka i zatvaranje očiju, tj. trpljenje nevjere mi je  :shock:  ok, znam da postoje takvi parovi i s tim sam se pogotovo u Istri susrela...i susrela se sa "djecom" iz takvih brakova i njihov zaključak je na kraju: "otac je kreten što je tako postupao prema majci, a majka još veći jer je to dozvoljavala i  patila, i mislila je da ja ne vidim, ali vidim i svi oko mene su znali" ... nešto u tom stilu.
Ja ne znam baš TAKO puno muževa koji bi prešli preko svega i svačega za "dobrobit" djece i braka, i mislim da smo ipak jako puno nasljedili "žena je ta koja treba muža tetošiti, paziti na brak, rađati djecu itd." i ja sam isto to naslijedila, ali se trudim boriti svim silama protiv toga, jer me to stvarno guši i omalovažava... 

Elin, ja mislim da ti je psihologica dobro rekla i mislim da ne treba reći svima oko sebe "zabranjeno je pričati o mom bm"... 




> Malo čudno, da ne kažem loše, zvuči kad se kaže glumiti, možda bi bilo bolje reći - pokušati prikriti ogorčenost ako je se ne može savladati?


Mislim da je tu stvarno ključno potražiti pomoć psihologa, jer ta gorčina je hmmmm... nešto što ako ostane cijeli život je jako gadno...

----------


## elin

cure, ajmo prestati sa pljuvanjem beberonke. Ja znam točno što je žena htjela reći jer kroz to prolazim. Bila sam spremna preći preko svega samo da moje dijete ima oca. Ja sam si jednostavno ovako postavila privilegije kad sam rodila: najvažnija je moja malena, onda dugo, dugo nitko, onda moja malena, onda dugo, dugo nitko, pa ja, pa ostali. On si svoje privilegije na taj način nije posložio i došlo je do toga što je došlo (ne da mi se sad tu sve ponavljati). Ja bih dala sve da moje dijete ne pati, ali pati zbog toga što on nije sa nama i od toga ne mogu pobjeći, mogu samo sa time naučiti živjeti. Ali da ćemo biti prijatelji ja i on - e to nećemo. Neću mu nikada, ali nikada zaboraviti ono što je učinio njoj, ne meni - to ne opraštam. I da, 04.03.2009. zakazano je prvo ročište u našem predmetu za razvod braka i spremam se kick ass i to njegovu.

----------


## kate

U današnja vremena je "fitilj" za razvod je vrlo kratak i poanta je da treba stvarno učiniti sve da ne dodje do razvoda ako se NEMA veliki razlog.
E sad što je veliki razlog vjerojatno svi doživljavamo drukčije.
Npr. to što se netko u braku "zaljubio" u drugu osobu jer mu je dosta učmalog života, ne smatram razlogom za razvod (ali shvaćam da većina misli da je) ili npr. to što netko ne pomaže dovoljno u kući...ili što netko previše izbiva iz kuće...

Naravno da se nitko ne odlučuje na razvod bez da je dobro promislio, ali svejedno, moj savjet je ...
Razmisliti..potruditi se.. razmisliti...učiniti kompromis...razmisliti...učiniti sve što možeš da ti budeš korektan (ako treba i oprostiti)..razmisliti....

----------


## Maslačkica

Pa ne vidim baš "pljuvanje" kako kažeš, ali ja lično odgovaram na njeno mišljenje i to iz pozicije djeteta baš onog što ona zagovara...nema veze Beberonka ili neko drugi nego općenito je li.... 

Ne smatram da je dobro skakati na prvu loptu na razvod, ali definitivno ne podržavam niti ostajanje u braku radi djece, jer znam šta je meni takav brak donio... i mogu reći... ništa dobro... uh, neću ni ulaziti u ono "preslikavanje majke na dijete", jer se to baš desilo i zbog toga sam bila najnesretnija u trenutku... 

Ja i Beberonka imamo baš skroz različita iskustva iz djetinjstva i različite poglede na takve teme, to je normalno... i smatram da smijem iznijeti i svoje mišljenje kako i ona svoje, jer nikad se ne zna, možda me "preobrati"   :Grin:  , a ti dobiješ različita viđenja... 

I opet kažem da je najbitinije u tome svemu ta gorčina, ljutnja, pa i povremena ljutnja gdje se djeca nađu u neobranom grožđu. I u potpunosti potpisujem gdje je neko rekao "ako si ti ok i dijete će biti ok"... ali za to treba vremena kako roditeljima, tako i djeci isto....

Joj, i još nešto... to što spominješ Elin da si bila spremna ostati u braku radi djeteta, ja nemam dijete, pa sam bila u stanju pojesti i g...no ako treba samo da budemo zajedno, a razlozi i moja razmišljanja i slabosti ima na drugom topiku. 
To što mi je sad dobro ne znači da će biti za 5 godina kada budemo imali djecu... 

A ono što je najgore, možda ti sutra dijete neće biti zahvalno na takvom ponašanju i razvijanju situacije, jer će ona imati drugačija iskustva i viđenje na ovu istu temu, jer je i moja mama radila najbolje što je znala i kako je mislila, pa vidi šta ja mislim o tome svemu... 

I mislim da je jako bitno naći dobrog psihologa da pomogne i roditeljima i djetetu u snalaženju u ovoj situaciji...

----------


## koksy

> Naravno da se nitko ne odlučuje na razvod bez da je dobro promislio, ali svejedno, moj savjet je ...
> Razmisliti..potruditi se.. razmisliti...učiniti kompromis...razmisliti...učiniti sve što možeš da ti budeš korektan (ako treba i oprostiti)..razmisliti....


Ja bi jos dodala, i potraziti pomoc npr. bracnog savjetnika.

Apsolutno se slazem da je s emancipacijom zena fitilj za rastavu puno kraci, jer mi vise ne moramo i ne zelimo tolerirat neke stvari, a opet nam je upisano u gene i odgoj da smo mi drzimo 3 stupa kuce i da je na nama da se brinemo za muza, kucu i djecu. I ja se borim protiv toga tj, protiv tog stereotipa al tesko je pogotovo kad si u braku s nekim ko je odgajan da upravo to i ocekuje, sve na pladnju.
I ko je onda u pravu?
I je li to razlog za razvod?
Naravno da nije.

Ponekad mozda nije ni nevjera, sve ovisi o situaciji, srecom, nisam se nasla u slicnoj, ali da se nadem, dobro bi razmislila. Upravo zbog djeteta, da smo sami, letio bi iste sekunde.

----------


## kate

Mislim da ne bi ova rasprava trebala biti u smjeru za ili protiv razvoda, nego dati konkretna iskustva djece razvedenih roditelja u cilju shvacanja problema sto takav zivot sa sobom nosi..barem sam ja to tako shvatila.

Nije lijepo ni razvesti se kao ni ostati u lošem braku naravno, ali dobro je pripremiti se na situaciju koliko je to moguće...

Meni je užasno bili čuti od svojih roditelja (u mojoj odrasloj dobi ) "nismo se trebali razvesti" i od tuda vjerojatno moje mišljenje..

----------


## Maslačkica

> Meni je užasno bili čuti od svojih roditelja (u mojoj odrasloj dobi ) "nismo se trebali razvesti" i od tuda vjerojatno moje mišljenje..


Ja sam zadovoljna razvodom svojih roditelja, možda baš zato što sam imala priliku vidjeti kakav je moj tata....
Ono što sam saznala, kroz iskustvo, da ipak moja mama nije onakva kakvom sam je vidjela u djetinjstvu, njene mane nisam vidjela, a mislim da je na to  dosta utjecao i njen odgoj, ali danas mislim da je bilo baš bitno da je otišla kod psihologa, ali nije... 
I da su mogli biti bolji i potruditi se više - jesu... ali danas kada sam ja "velika" i kada vidim da mi je teško samu sebe promijeniti ne znam šta očekujem od drugi ljudi...

----------


## kate

Sjećam se kad mi je tata pokušavao objasniti razvod .."dva instrumenta mogu biti savršena, ali svejedno zajedno davati lošu muziku".

Ja sam se vrlo brzo kao ranoškolsko dijete adaptirala na novu situaciju,ali život je jednostavno prebrzo išao nekim drugim tokom koji donosi razvod roditelja..ponekad se mislim da sam bila problematična kao dijete možda bi sve ispalo u konačnici bolje...

Ja nisam imala iluzija da bi moji trebali biti zajedno (iako nikada nisam vidjela da se svadjaju), ali mi nikada nije bilo jasno što je to moj otac vidio u svojoj drugoj ženi (nakon što je 7 godina bio sam), kad gledajući ni po čemi nije bila ravna mojoj majci (ni po godinama, ni po obrazovanju, ni po porijeklu, pa ni po dobroti..) i onda sam jednostavno s vremenom shvatila da je ponekad potrebna i sreća i da joj nekad treba pripomoći...ljudi se vremenom ipak mijenjaju, samo je šteta što to obično prekasno dodje.

----------


## Maslačkica

Strepsils plus 
Pregnancy and lactation 
Before applying the product to consult with a physician. 

Znači, trebala bi pitati doktora, jer kao nema dokazana negativna svojstva, pa se treba konzultirati...

----------


## Maslačkica

> Strepsils plus 
> Pregnancy and lactation 
> Before applying the product to consult with a physician. 
> 
> Znači, trebala bi pitati doktora, jer kao nema dokazana negativna svojstva, pa se treba konzultirati...


Pogrešno...   :Embarassed:

----------


## fegusti

po tisućiti put se dokazuje kako smo različiti.
niti ćemo jednako reagirati na istu situaciju niti ćemo je na iste načine preboljeti (ili ne preboljeti).
i za roditelje i za djecu sve situacije, pa tako i razvod, mogu i ne moraju imati loše posljedice.
stvar je stava i razumijevanja sveukupne situacije a ne samo promatrane s gledišta naše taštine.

----------


## elin

ne gledam ja sa moje taštine, nego iz njezine perspektive da joj nedostaje otac. Meni je stvar vrlo jednostavna: ona ima pravo na oca, on nema pravo sjetiti se da bi u 35 godini proživljavao novo teenagersko razdoblje. Ona je prva, mi smo nakon. I to je to. Nema nitko pravo napraviti dijete i ostaviti ga. Tako ja mislim, sorry. Moja taština ničim nije povrijeđena i da nije nje ne bi niti osjećala bijes i možda bi ostali prijatelji, iako teško jer su moji prijatelji ljudi koje ja poštujem i koji poštuju mene, a ne varaju, lažu i ponižavaju me. Dakle, vjerojatno ne bi ostali prijatelji, ali ne bi bila niti bijesna.

----------


## babyboys

> Ja bih dala sve da moje dijete ne pati, ali pati zbog toga što on nije sa nama i od toga ne mogu pobjeći, mogu samo sa time naučiti živjeti. Ali da ćemo biti prijatelji ja i on - e to nećemo. Neću mu nikada, ali nikada zaboraviti ono što je učinio njoj, ne meni - to ne opraštam.


ovo je nešto što dan danas govori moja mama kad se potegne tema njenog razvoda.

i kad čitam tvoje postove na ovom topicu, kao da slušam nju...  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

Babyboys - očito da imaš iskustva kao dijete razvedenih...hoćeš nam reći kako je utjecalo to na tebe i tvoj stav mame koji si navela i koji je tvoj odnos sa ocem?

----------


## babyboys

ovako... probat ću... več sam ranije pisala da su se moji roditelji razveli kad sam ja imala 12, a moja sestra 9 godina.
situacija za koju ja znam i o kojoj mogu govoriti je počela tri godine ranije, kada smo sestra i ja došle iz slavonije gdje smo živjele s dedom i bakom, a šta se dešavalo prije toga , ja ne znam, sa,mo naslućujem.
tih tri godine su bile najčudnije i najtraumatičnije godine u mom životu. u početku, obzirom da smo nas dvije bile traumatizirane događajima u VK 91. trudili su se sakriti kakvo je ustvari stanje, pa su mjeseciuma glumili finoću, a ispod površine je kuhalo, i neizbježno, eksplodiralo. oni su se svađali, tata je lagao, varao mamu, znao je i popiti, bilo je tu i fizičkih obračuna, kao npr situacija u kojoj sam ja sa 10 godina stajala između njih i molila tau da ju ne udara više... tat je s vremenom bio sve više odsutan, mama je jako popala u te tri godine, jer je, dok njega nije bilo, pokušavala nama nadimjestiti mir. on kao da je svjesno doprinosio toj njezinoj destrukciji, pa čak i želji da si okonča muke...

i sada kad pišem o tome, s odmakom od 16 godina, nije mi lako, najrađe bi plakala...

taj njihov odnos je na mene najviše utjecao tako što me natjerao da odrastem preko noći. naime, moja sestra ima blagi poremećaj u razvoju i njoj je trebao netko na koga može računati, a tada sam to bila samo ja, nažalost. užasno me je frustrirao taj tatin odnos prema njoj, to što su oboje sebe stavili sebe na prvo mjesto, ispred nas, jer meni ništa od djece nije svetije i važnije i ja ću slomiti sebe ako to znači zaštititi njih, a ja to nisam dobila.

praktično, preuzela sam na sebe kuhanje, čišćenje, sekine i svoje zadaće... u silnoj želji da mamu poštedim, u nadi da će onda biti bolje... nije bilo, 1994 je tat otišao kod svojih u dalmaciju i više nikad se nije vratio u naš stan. pomogla sam mami spakirati njegove stvari , plakala sam dok je trgala njihove zajedničke slike i osjećala se kao da mi je netko izmakao tlo pod nogama. na početku puberteta ostala sam sama na svijetu, ili sam se tako osjećala, s osobom koja je patila više nego ja i očekivala da se na mene može osloniti.

zatvorila sam se u sebe, pisala po čitave dane... od kad je otišao, s tatom nisam razgovarala 5 godina. on jednostavno , nakon svega, nije zaslužio moju pažnju, ljubav vrijeme. i bdila sam ko jastreb nad mamom jer je ona tad bila popuno psihički uništena.osim što je prolazila kroz razvod, hodala je sa sekom na razne pretrage i terapije jer je ona bila aprestala govoriti.

kad smo se preselile nas tri u novi kvart,. amlo su se stvari popravile za nju i seku, a ja sam "podivljala", konačno sam mogla procesuirati godine koje su bile iza mene i izbaciti ih iz sistema, a to sam radila na jedini način koji sam znala- tako da sad pažnju usmjerim bna sebe.
postala sam punkerica i družila se s čudnom ekipom, popustila u školi, počela pušiti, kršiti dogovore... 
znam da joj nisam olakšala, nisam ni sebi. u tom razdoblju, od nekih tri godine sam bila ljuta na čitav svijet, pa na njih dvoje,. pa na boga jer mi je njih dao za roditelje, pa opet na sebe, na tatu, beskrajno ljuta na tatu....

negdje u drugom, trećem srednje, tata se pojavio u mom životu (sa sekom je imao redovan kontakt, ja nisam htjela znat da je živ) na maminu molbu, da joj pomogne dovest me u red. hahaha, pa da njih nije bilo, ne bi to sad trebali... to sam prvo pomislila. krenula sam tad kod psihologa, ustvari psihologice koja je radila u mojoj školi i koja je jedna divna žena i piomogla mi je da sagledam neke stvari, izbacim iz sebe...

danas mi je teško kad se svega ovoga sjetim, žalim zbog nekih stvari koje sam napravila, ustvari zbog toga kako je to utjecalo na druge ljude. mami zamjera,m što nije prije otišla od njega, ali ju na neki način razumijem jer je ona htjela samo imati obitelj... i to što  zbog njene duge patnje danas nemamo odnos kakv bih ja htjela, nismo bliske kao neke mame i kćeri, ali radimo na tome.osnivni problem je to što jedna drugu još uvijek često gledamo kroz prizmu tih nekih ružnih prošlih vremena.
odnos s tatom? on je moj tata, kao i ona mama i ja ih volim.ali, kad sam bila mala, prije svega ovoga, meni je tata bio bog. sve na svijetu. i onda mi je smrvio srce u milijun komada, razočarao me kao nitko nikad prije. jer nas je ostavio na cjedilu i nije se osvrnuo. i on to zna. jednom zgodom smo dugo, dugo, pričali, sve sam mu rekla , i da ga nikad neću voljeti kao prije, da će nad našim odnosom uvjek visiti ta sjena i nikad neće do kraja vratiti moje povjerenje. mi se vidimo relativno često, on živi još uvijek sa ženom kojoj je otišao od nas i njezinom djecom, ali svaki put kad uđem u taj stan i kad vidim kakav odnos maj tata ima s njima, plače mi se. jer to je nešto što je pripadalo meni, a sad na to, kao da nemam pravo.
i mislim da te rane nikad neće do kraja zacjeliti, svako toliko se nađe nešto što zagrebe i ona prokrvari.

moji roditelji su danas jako dobri deda i baka.možda predobri i moji dečki ih obožavaju.
ali meni se čini da oni na neki način nadoknađuju ljubav koju nisu dali nama kroz nove generacije.

kako je to utjecalo na mene ko roditelja?
moja djeca su moje svetinje. prvo oni, dugo nitko, pa oni, pa dugo nitko, pa svi ostali.
kada sam vidjela da veza između mene i tinovog tate ne vodi nikamo, završila sam je i odlučila biti sama, najbolji roditelj svom djetetu. i mislim da sam bila, kada sam upoznala svog sadašnjeg mm, upoznala sam ga sa svojim stavovima i za sada mislimo isto. za sada je sve super. a kada se jave prve naznake da više nije i da je jedno pod nas jadno ili frudtrirano u tom braku, ili ne daj bože vara, razići ćemo se. jer, bolje jedan sretan i sam roditelj koji će djetetu iskreno i od srca dati sve najbolje od sebe što može, nego dva jadna koja će ga samo zaraziti jadom.

Malo sam odužila, ali sam rekla sve šta mi je na duši...

----------


## melange

> Osim toga što ne znam glumiti i voditi dvostruke živote i toga što gluma u nikakvom slučaju ne valja za dijete, ja nikad nebi mogla dovesti svoj život u tako jadno stanje da moram glumiti dok sam u vlastitoj kući.* Bebronka, savjeti su ti više nego čudni, ja sam dosad napisala jedno pet postova ali bi ih izbrisala svaki put, čekam da se javi netko tko zna bolje od mene sročiti rečenicu i malo je ublažiti*  .


hvalabogu, mislila sam da sam skrenula.





> jer, bolje jedan sretan i sam roditelj koji će djetetu iskreno i od srca dati sve najbolje od sebe što može, nego dva jadna koja će ga samo zaraziti jadom.


i mislim da bi ovo bio sažetak svega dosad  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  babyboys prvotno napisa
> ...


ja nisam dijete rastavljenih roditelja, ali imam mamu koja je pregrizla i ostala u braku zbog mene. ne mogu reći da mi je tata loš čovjek, ali on se tako malo, u stvari nimalo, sa mnom nije bavio da ga uopće ne doživljavam kao što vidim da ostali ljudi oko mene doživljavaju očeve. drag mi je i to je to. on nikada nije znao što se događa sa mnom, često nije znao ni u koji razred idem, a živjeli smo skupa, ali to ne zbog toga što me nije volio, jednostavno nije bio tip oca. meni se moj život s njim čini ok, jer ne znam za drugi način, ali je pitanje kako bih o svemu mislila da se mama rastala. verovatno bi mi bilo puno teže. ovako je figura koja je bila tu da glumi oca. a mama je bila sve ostalo.
svaka njoj čast kako je izgurala takav život. u tome ju još uvijek pokušavam shvatiti.

----------


## fegusti

babyboys, da li možeš reći da si im oprostila, pomirila se s prošlošću ili to još nosiš kao teret?
da li na neki nači osjećaš posljedice toga što si se vrlo rano morala odreći svog života zbog drugih ili si to dijelom uspjela riješiti kroz onaj srednjoškolski bunt?
po meni je on bio odgovor na pritisak i tvoj svojevrsni ventil.
hoću reći, barem je izbacilo na površinu teret koji uglavnom bude zakopan u podsvjest.
i to je ono najgore što se u takvim situacijama desi jer se aktiviraju obrambeni mehanizmi koji nam ne daju da se suočimo zbog straha da ne izgubimo i ono malo prividne ljubavi i sigurnosti koju imamo.

----------


## fegusti

> Meni je stvar vrlo jednostavna:* ona ima pravo* na oca, *on nema pravo* sjetiti se da bi u 35 godini proživljavao novo teenagersko razdoblje. 
> Nema nitko pravo napraviti dijete i ostaviti ga.


vidiš da ima pravo, odnoso da si uzima to pravo.
ona ima pravo na tatu ali i tata ima pravo na drugi pubertet. 
nije to ništa zakonom zabranjeno.
treba samo ta dva prava usuglasiti.

p.s. pravo na nešto ne jamči i moralnu ispravnost

----------


## keka

> ne gledam ja sa moje taštine, nego iz njezine perspektive da joj nedostaje otac. Meni je stvar vrlo jednostavna: ona ima pravo na oca, on nema pravo sjetiti se da bi u 35 godini proživljavao novo teenagersko razdoblje. Ona je prva, mi smo nakon. I to je to. Nema nitko pravo napraviti dijete i ostaviti ga. Tako ja mislim, sorry. Moja taština ničim nije povrijeđena i da nije nje ne bi niti osjećala bijes i možda bi ostali prijatelji, iako teško jer su moji prijatelji ljudi koje ja poštujem i koji poštuju mene, a ne varaju, lažu i ponižavaju me. Dakle, vjerojatno ne bi ostali prijatelji, ali ne bi bila niti bijesna.


Draga Elin, nisam detaljno pratila sve tvoje poslove i moguće je da mi je nešto promaknulo. Ipak, ovdje izjednačavaš dvije vrlo, vrlo različite stvari: raskid braka i napuštanje djeteta. Može se biti dobrim roditeljem i bez bračne zajednice i smatram da je tvoja (vaša) obaveza omogućiti to,  a ne otežavati, te da biste upravo zbog toga trebali pokušati ostati u dobrim odnosima. Nadam se da je to i očeva želja.

Naravno da je u početku teško naviknuti se na novi način života, ali tako je to sa svim velikim promjenama kojima djecu izlažemo s manje ili više razloga: preseljenje, nova beba u obitelji, zahtjevni posao, dugačka poslovna putovanja... To je jednostavno tako i treba izvući najbolje iz situacije. I djeca rastavljenih roditelja mogu imati sve uvjete za sretan život, vidim puno lijepih primjera oko sebe.

----------


## babyboys

> babyboys, da li možeš reći da si im oprostila, pomirila se s prošlošću ili to još nosiš kao teret?
> da li na neki nači osjećaš posljedice toga što si se vrlo rano morala odreći svog života zbog drugih ili si to dijelom uspjela riješiti kroz onaj srednjoškolski bunt?
> po meni je on bio odgovor na pritisak i tvoj svojevrsni ventil.
> hoću reći, barem je izbacilo na površinu teret koji uglavnom bude zakopan u podsvjest.
> i to je ono najgore što se u takvim situacijama desi jer se aktiviraju obrambeni mehanizmi koji nam ne daju da se suočimo zbog straha da ne izgubimo i ono malo prividne ljubavi i sigurnosti koju imamo.


oprostila sam im, alin nisam i nikad neću zaboraviti.
jer da nisam oprostila,, mislim da danas ne bismo imali nikakav odnos.
posljedice osjećam jedino kroz tu neku prizmu naglog odrastanja, ja nisam mogla biti dijete kad mi je to bilo najpotrebnije.
ali sam im na neki način zahvalna jer sam sve stvari koje su došle kasnije (trudnoća, faks ,posao) shvatila i prihvatila na drugačiji način nego što bi to možda da je sve bilo super.
moja teen ventilana mi je pomogla da ne poludim. 
tereta sam se riješila puno kasnije, kad sam već i ja bila mama, kad sam našla snage u sebi da sjednem s njima, svakim posebno i kažem im sve što mi je na duši.
jer sam znala da , ako to ne napravim, neću svom djetetu moći dati 100% od sebe, a manje od tog nije dovoljno.

----------


## elin

prvo, babyboys  :Love:   :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:  stvarno me pogodila tvoja priča

a sad, drugo. Ovo:




> praktično, preuzela sam na sebe kuhanje, čišćenje, sekine i svoje zadaće... u silnoj želji da mamu poštedim, u nadi da će onda biti bolje... nije bilo, 1994 je tat otišao kod svojih u dalmaciju i više nikad se nije vratio u naš stan. pomogla sam mami spakirati njegove stvari , plakala sam dok je trgala njihove zajedničke slike i osjećala se kao da mi je netko izmakao tlo pod nogama. na početku puberteta ostala sam sama na svijetu, ili sam se tako osjećala, s osobom koja je patila više nego ja i očekivala da se na mene može osloniti.


napisala si moj najveći strah. Strah me da i moja malena u budućnosti tako reagira kao i ti, jer smatram da ima pravo na djetinjstvo. Ja sam ga imala i ima pravo na to i ona. Poznajem puno djece rastavljenih roditelja, majke se dobro drže, ali ta djeca i dalje imaju želju da nadoknade to što nema oca. To je nešto u djeci divno, što mi odrasli ne možemo razumjeti, u njihovoj bezgraničnoj ljubavi za roditelje. 
Moji roditelji inače nisu imali dobar brak, ali moj pokojni tata je meni svetinja. Bio je najbolji, obožavao nas je (mene i brata), vodio nas je svuda. Sjećam se šetnji sa njime po Trgu i ganjanja golubova, sjećam se da nas je provozao u 14-estici kada je prvi puta prošla Novim Zagrebom, parkova, zajedničkih boravaka na moru kada smo skakal sa njim u more i plivali u doboko i sl. Obožavala sam svog oca i još uvijek ga nosim u srcu iako je umro. I bez obzira na loš brak i na nerazumijevanje ostao je sa nama jer nas je volio više od sebe. To je meni pojam muškarca i svi ovi kvazi današnji se mogu pred mojim ocem sakriti.

----------


## kate

Mislim da je jako dobra stvar za svako dijete razvedenih roditelja da se bavi nekim sportom. Mene je osobno plivanje "spasilo", to je bio i ventil i utjeha i MOJ život.. naučiš truditi se do maksimuma, biti uporan, planirati svoje vrijeme, gubiti utrke ali i pobjeđivati, družiti se s velikim brojem djece, a biti samostalan borac...prava priprema za život.
Nisu me gledali kao "dijete rastavljenih roditelja", bar ne u smislu sažaljenja, jer ispred toga bilo je puno stvari zbog kojih su mi se na neki način svi divili.
Živjeli smo tata i ja sami, bili smo pravi dream-team, znala su se pravila, kazne, ali i nagrade, zajednicko veselje... bilo nam je jako lijepo

ALI, već 6 godina nismo se ni čuli ni vidjeli...o tome neću javno samo ću reći, da svaki razvod, pa i onaj najlakši ima prevelike posljedice za sve.
Nisam protiv razvoda pod svaku cijenu naravno, ali sam da se izbjegne ako postoji i najmanja mogucnost da brak moze ipak funkcionirati.

----------


## babyboys

> napisala si moj najveći strah. Strah me da i moja malena u budućnosti tako reagira kao i ti, jer smatram da ima pravo na djetinjstvo. Ja sam ga imala i ima pravo na to i ona. Poznajem puno djece rastavljenih roditelja, majke se dobro drže, ali ta djeca i dalje imaju želju da nadoknade to što nema oca. To je nešto u djeci divno, što mi odrasli ne možemo razumjeti, u njihovoj bezgraničnoj ljubavi za roditelje. 
> Moji roditelji inače nisu imali dobar brak, ali moj pokojni tata je meni svetinja. Bio je najbolji, obožavao nas je (mene i brata), vodio nas je svuda. Sjećam se šetnji sa njime po Trgu i ganjanja golubova, sjećam se da nas je provozao u 14-estici kada je prvi puta prošla Novim Zagrebom, parkova, zajedničkih boravaka na moru kada smo skakal sa njim u more i plivali u doboko i sl. .


i ja imam ta sjećanja. do moje devete godine, moji mama i tata su bili savršeni roditelji meni i sestri.
ali, mi smo živjele s dedom i bakom u VK, oni su dolazili vikendom, za praznike smo išle k njima i mjesec dana na more. i sve uspomene iz tog vremena sa oboje su ovakve kakve si ti opisala.

i baš zato sam sve doživjela intezivnije, teže i dublje.
jer da sam stalno bila s njima, pa vidjela da to ne štima , možda bih ja, a i seka, sve što je slijedilo lakše podnjele.
inače, ja ne pričam puno o ovj temi i ljudi koji mi nisu baš bliski u rl ni ne znaju da su mi starci razvedeni.

elin, tvoj djevojčica je mala, kako će rast mislim da će shvaćat da se tata i mama ne vole, ali da vole nju, da žive svatko svoj život kojih je ona veliki dio. kuma od mog T je isto dijete razvedenih roditelja, njeni su se razveli kad joj je bilo 2,5 godina. danas ona ima divan odnos i s jednim i drugim i taj njihov odvojen život prihvaća kao nešto posve normalno oduvijek.

na tebi i tm sada leži ogroman teret da malenoj prikažete novu situaciju kao nešto "obično", da ima i mamu i tatu , makar oni ne žive skupa.
kad poraste i bude pitala, objasnite joj samo osnovno i nemojte od toga raditi "big deal", pa će sve proći najbezbolnije moguće, tako bar ja to gledam.

i draga, ne uzimaj taj teret samo na sebe. tm je njezin otac i mora preuzeti odgovornost opred njom za svoje postupke, pa i otrpiti njezinu osudu, bez obzira što bi on bio tinejđer .

drži se,  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Maxime

Evo ja dolazim iz obitelji gdje je bila situacija: nase dijete, tvoje dijete i moja djeca. Roditelji su mi se rastali kad sam ja bila pubertetlija. Vjerujem da sam ja uredno ulazila u veze koje nisu imale sanse da ikako uspiju jer sam se nesvjesno bojala braka i onoga sto pretstavlja. Tek kad mi je doslo iz g....ice u glavu da ja takvu vrstu veze ne zelim sam svoju glavu poslozila i upoznala svoje muza.

Suprug i ja se svakodnevno trudimo da ne radimo iste greske kao nasi roditelji (njegovi su bili u urednom braku). Ne zelim da me proslost proganja, zivimo za buducnost ...

----------


## modesty71

> mi se vidimo relativno često, on živi još uvijek sa ženom kojoj je otišao od nas i njezinom djecom, ali svaki put kad uđem u taj stan i kad vidim kakav odnos maj tata ima s njima, plače mi se. *jer to je nešto što je pripadalo meni, a sad na to, kao da nemam pravo.*
> i mislim da te rane nikad neće do kraja zacjeliti, svako toliko se nađe nešto što zagrebe i ona prokrvari.


Babyboys, ova me rečenica najviše potresla... teško je živjeti s time, prihvatiti to. To sam čula od nekoliko ljudi kojima su roditelji rastavljeni, i s drugima sastavljeni. Da li ti se čini da bi (i tad i sad) bila spokojnija da ti tata nije u drugoj vezi nego da živi sam?

----------


## babyboys

u pricipu ne.mislim da bi mi bilo jednako što se tiče odnosa s njim možda samo ne bi bilo tog elementa druge obitelji.
mene više smeta što on ima bolji odnos s djecom koja nisu njegova nego što se ikad potrudio izgraditi sa svojom vlastitom.
i kad uzmeš u obzir da sam ja k njemu doma došla prvi put deset godina nakon razvoda, ja sam i dnas tamo gost, kao što mi se čini da sam samo gost u njegovom svijetu, ne samo domu.

on je dobar deda, ali meni je najviše žao što ja nisam dobila priliku da mi ostane i dobar tata.
ista stvar je s mamom.

----------


## kate

babyboys, tocno znam sto zelis reci i kako se osjecas.
No kod mene je obrnuto, moj otac svoju unuku nije nikad ni vidio i zato uživaj u ime svog djeteta ne razmišljajuci puno o prošlosti (znam da je to lako reći, ali teško ostvariti jer roditeljski ožiljci su najteži i nepopravljivi)....

Vidite kako se razvod prenosi i na iduce generacije, nisam samo ja dijete razvedenih roditelja, i moje dijete nosi posljedice te priče..
I mene baš to zanima, kako se unučad nose s tim...

----------


## babyboys

kate,  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## beberonka

Ja sam tu ali mi nije stizalo na mail da se vi ovdje tipkate :Smile: 
 Elin ekavica se gubi pa se vraca to je posljedica 25 godina ekavice 15 ijekavice :Smile: mam i tate :Smile: 
ovo tipkam samo za tebe i one koje su pratile cjeli post :Smile: ostajem pri svemu sto sam ti napisala i drago mi je da si ti razumjela sta tipkam,jer to govori da sam i ja tebe skuzila :Smile: nazalost.Ono sto si spomenula,da te je strah da ce zivjet bez oca, o tome nemoj razmisljat jer ti takva kakva jesi ,i koliko puno volis svoje djete,neces moc utjecati na to.O tome ce nazalost samo njen otac odluciti,a na tebi ostaje kako da je pripremis na taj cin ako se gospodin odluci na takav izbor.I zato su oni radikalni koraci navedeni a i zato sto sam procjenila da je Elin hitno potrebna neka sugestija.
 Svi ljudi su razliciti,razlicito vole svoje partnere a i svoju djecu,Elin i j a 
svoju djecu volimo isto :Smile: 
Vise vas je, vidim, dozivjelo moje savjete kao bacanje zene u drugi plan,tetosenje muskarcima itd... ja tako nesto nikad nigdje nisam navela a ni pomislila.Radi se o tome da neke majke vole svoju djecu koliko i ocevi i tada sigurno dolazi do razvoda.Sem u slucajevima koje sam gore navela.Takodje ako zena voli svoje djete vise od oca i zeli da pokusa oca zadrzati u obitelji vizavi djece,a da pri tome neglumata mucenicu i djeci da nabija osjecaj krivice za ostajanje uz oca.Nego da nadje smisao kompletan u toj "glumackoj"obitelji.Zenama je sudjeno da peru ,spremaju,glacaju,uredjuju enterijer, bile sa muzem ili ne.I svakako da vodi zadovoljavajuc i kvalitetan zivot.Nazalost takav zivot ne vode ni mnoge zene bez obitelji.A ja sam feministkinja koja bi za svoju djecu ucinila sveeeeee,i mnogo veca od mnogih koje neperu sudje ali im muzevi diktiraju,sta ce da vole ,rade,il skim da se druze :Smile: a djeca su nesto sasvim posebno,i ako gledamo samo njihovu dobrobit nikad se ne bi niko normalan odlucio na razvod.Ako se neko nadje uvredjenim sa ovim,zao mi je ali to je istina ,ako se gleda najbolji interes za dete.A to sto su "neki prestali da se vole" :shock: dala bih im 25 po turu da se opet zavole :Smile:  :shock: 
il otkrili da su razliciti svjetovi,  :Evil or Very Mad:   eeeeeeee izvinite ali jako su retke te ptice koje poslje takvog razvoda vole svoju djecu,i bave se njihovim vaspitanjem ,njihovim zeljama,potrebama.A takvim pticama treba dati sto prije vrjemena da odlete sto dalje na jug,a njihovo ptice ce to znati,i nece ocekivati kule i gradove i bice sretno i zadovoljno u svome gnjezdu

----------


## beberonka

> Beberonka, apsolutno se ne slažem sa tvojim postom... 
> I moram te pitati - da li smatraš da samo ŽENA treba pošto po to čuvati brak, a muž da gazi? Ovo održavanje braka i zatvaranje očiju, tj. trpljenje nevjere mi je  :shock:



1.trpeljenje nevjere?zar sam ja to negde napisala?
trpljenje je kad radis nesto sto nevolis,ako muskarac prevari zenu ona neprestje da ga voli preko noci.
nevjera u ovom slucaju je jedna,znaci preci preko nevjere

2.smatram da su djeca majkama,bar meni,i velikom broju drugih majki,ne svim,vrijedna i srca i bubrega i ruke i noge i ociju i svega ,pa da i toga da posto poto cuvaju brak,

3muz gazi po braku?nigde to nisam navela cak sam rekla ako se odluci"glumiti "obitelj mora da postoji postovanje te obitelji .To znaci ako ide na seks da ide 500km dalje i da se potrudi ,ne ona da nesazna ,nego niko drugi,jer to je najvece nepostivanje obitelji.A najbolje da mu to zena priusti doma,prvo radi sebe same, pa da on nigde neode.

Za muzevljevu nevjeru je kriva i sama zena,to potpisujem.Ako smo iskrene prema sebi i ako uspijemo nesto nauciti ,necemo dozvoliti da zbog nevjere na koju smo i same utjecale,osudimo djete na zivot bez oca.

Ja samo gledam iz ugla djeteta,a djetetu nije bitno ko pere a ko vara,ono zeli mamu i tatu,jer je tema mi djeca razvedenih roditelja,

Termini trpeti i zrtvovati se su termini koji govore da je ta osoba jako nezadovoljna svojim zivotom i da ni ne razmislja kako je onima oko nje.A tu joj niko nemoze pomoci osim nje same,ni muz ni djeca,postavila je lose temelje i pod hitno ih treba mjenjati a to neznaci razvod.Neko jako ljepo rece promjenimo sebe da bi promjenili druge ...

----------


## beberonka

pomakaki drago mi je da si skuzila o cemu sam govorila.a onaj dio o glumljenju obitelji da pojasnim.A to sam cula i vidjela od ljudi koji imaju sjajne brakove a tamo neko 1940-1950 godiste,Gluma ukljucuje da zena ,majka nepokaze pred djecom da je jako povredjena,da djeca nesaznaju za eventualnu preljubu,a osjetice da se nesto desava,da se tata malo izluduje i da ce ga to proci.Neki muskarci znaju to da cjene,niko od nas nije imun na ljubav.Ako smo iskreni prema sebi zar mozete ovdje da kazete da se nikad necete zaljubitiu drugog a mozda is pavati sa njim.A zenama je to rijetko razlog za razvod,jer ce ljubav prema djeci iobotelji nadjacati strast.A problem su muski ,koji kad se zatelebaju vise nikog,ni majku ni zenu ni djecu nevide,o tome se radi.Ako zena savlada svoj ego i sujetu,i udje u mudru komunikaciju sa muzem i nadje razumjevanje za ono sto mu se dogadja,i ako on ima malo vise mozga gore nego dole ,njega ce to proci za pola godine il dvije i oni se ponovo zaljubljuju jedno u drugo,odnosno ljubav izmedju njih nikad nije ni prestala,sto potvrdjuju razvedeni roditelji koji se jos usude to priznati djeci koju su "namucili"da se nisu ni trebali razvoditi. Slucaj kod moji,a vidjela sam jos neko je ovdje to napisao :Smile: a ljubav izmedju njih nije prestala zato sto je on osecao strast prema drugoj ili zato sto je to nju povrijedilo.Citiracu roditelje moje prijateljice,kad se ona razvela ,pa ja ...pa mi sa njima razgovarali... brak  je kao vlak,ima tu i tamo stanica i poneko sidje ali se opet vrati u vlak.Naravno za ovakav vlak je potrebno dvoje pametnih ,racionalnih,roditelja koji neizmjerno vole svoju djecu,a nazalost tesko je naci dvoje,i bojim se da je Elin,sama u tome,a mozda i grijesim vrijeme ce pokazati

----------


## elin

beberonka, zastrašujuće je koliko kužim što ti pišeš, a nije niti čudo jer isto razmišljamo.
Kad sam ga uhvatila u nevjeri, htjela sam da ostanemo zajedno i da to pokušamo riješiti radi nje. On nije htio, kad sam mu rekla da mora prekinuti sa tom drugom ženom rekao je da neće i da ide.
E to je ono kaj ja kažem kad govorim da je svijet odraslih svijet odraslih, a svijet djece svijet djece. Djeca ne bi trebala patiti zbog gluposti roditelja, roditelji bi trebali biti odgovorni i dijete im treba biti na prvom mjestu. A ne se sjetiti da bi u 35-oj proživljavao drugo teenagerstvo i baš te briga za bilo koga, samo udovolji sebi.
Neodgojeno, neodgovorno i krajnje sebično. I nemam što više dodati. 
Ja ću za svoju micu napraviti najbolje što mogu, ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu kad gledam djecu rastavljenih roditelja da su nekako tužna, da pokušavaju nekaj nadoknaditi svojim mamama (imam susjedicu vrata do, tako da točno znam o čemu pišem).  Ne želim da moje dijete to radi, želim da ima svoje djetinjstvo. Kao što sam već napisala, ja sam djetinjstvo imala i moje dijete ima pravo na isto. Vi ste mi tu, recite mi kako da to postignem.

----------


## babyboys

> ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu kad gledam djecu rastavljenih roditelja da su nekako tužna, da pokušavaju nekaj nadoknaditi svojim mamama .


ovo je bolno točno. mene i danas, četiri godine nakon što sam odselila od mame, spopadnu misli da šta će ona kad se seka uda, ostat će sama... i prožme me neki čudan osjećaj, neka mješavina gorčine i tuge, jer ona nije zaslužila da ostane sama. od kad su se starci razveli, mene je proganjala misao što će biti kad nas dvije odemo i kako da izvedem da mama bude uvijek sa mnom...

----------


## Maslačkica

Elin, ja stvarno mislim da se to jedino može postići tako da mama krene dalje i da se osnaži, tj. da nađe dr. smisao u životu osim BM i djeteta čak. Mislim da je ključ u normalnom i pozitivnoom komuniciranju sa djetetom, nastavljanju života, i nažalost, nećeš je moći zaštiti ni od njenog tate, a ni od drugih ljudi i stvari, ali joj možeš pomoći svojim primjerom, utjehom, dobrim odnosom....

----------


## fegusti

kod razgovora o razvodima me smeta ta opterećenost društvenim očekivanjima.
lijepo bi bilo kada bi brak bio institucija dvoje ljudi koji se vole i imaju jedan mozak.
obzirom da nije tako i da nam se ponekad razilaze poimanja kvalitete života i redosljed zadovoljavanja potreba, neminovno dolazi do sve većeg jaza koji je teško premostiti bez velike obostrane volje.
moguće je nevjeru oprostiti, nije to najveće zlo, ali... osobno me smeta stav da jedna strana treba biti spremna na žrtvovanje i tolerantna a druga misliti samo na svoje interese.
ma čak zbog toga nisam ljuta (ne više) ali sam shvatila da je dugotrajno nezadovoljstvo u meni ubilo svaku motivaciju, blokiralo me u napretku.
baš sam nazadovala zadnjih godina misleći prvenstveno na očuvanje braka koji se na kraju ipak srušio.
djeca su trenutno bez očeve pažnje i brige ali imaju mene, baku, djeda, ujaka, prijatelje - puno drugih osoba s kojima ostvaruju bliskost.
nitko od nas im ne može zamijeniti tatu ali im, za razliku od njega, u ovom trenutku može pružiti puno više topline.

----------


## Smajlić

I ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja. Doduše, kod mene je cijela situacija malo zavrnuta. Rastali su se kada sam imala 16. Konačno. Molila sam Boga da se rastanu jer ih više nisam mogla slušat. Mama je imala drugog već 10 godina, tate nije bilo doma. Nije bilo sretnije od mene kad su  se rastali. Tata je radio vani, mama otišla, ja ostala sa starijom sestrom, dok se ona nije iselila s mm i djetetom. Tak da sam sa 17 ostala u ogromnoj kući potpuno sama. Jaako teško razdoblje. Brinula se o tati kad je došao, razgovarala, tješila, kuhala, prala. Mama je pak s druge strane i psihički bolesna ,dijagnosticiran joj je i  poremećaj ličnostis", i nju sam morala godinama slušati i trpjeti i rješavati njene probleme. Do prije par mjeseci, kad sam skoro završila na psihijatriji zbog nje. Rekla sam dosta, jer su i moja djeca i mm počeli patiti zbog svega. Od onda nemamo kontakt. Od onda sam smirenija.
Uf, sad sam zabrijala i otišla predaleko...
Uglavnom, mislim da je u svakom slučaju bolje kad se ljudi rastanu prije. Ako ne ide, ne ide. Dijete će manje trpjeti, neće vas morati slušati dok se svađate. 

I još nešto, ja svoja brak ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo i svaki dan se zahvaljujem Bogu da mi je nakon svega proživljenog dao partnera koji mi je apsolutno u svemu podrška i koji jednakom ljubavlju brine o našoj djeci.
Ajme, još sam toliko htjela napisati, ali eto, ostala bez riječi.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

i ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja...bili su skupa svega godinu dana nakon mog rođenja...i sada to potpuno shvaćam...mislim da je ta prva godina prelomna- malo vremena ostaje za mene i mm-a, on je također već rastavljen i ima dijete iz prvoga braka, koje napol živi tu sa nama, napola sa mamom...e sad...jel to pametno? jel pametnije biti uz jednog roditelja i ne odrastati uz drugog? ja uz svog oca nisam odrastala mada smo se nerijetko viđali, i uvijek smo imali odnos koji nije onaj pravi odnos tate i kćeri...u svakom slučaju rastava je danas nažalost neizbježna, čula sam negdje da svaki peti brak završi rastavom, pitanje je samo kako se postaviti u odnosu prema djeci...razvažat ih i rastezat na obje strane ili odredit djetetu dom a druga strana samo povremeno??!!

----------


## tea26

Moji su se rastali kad je meni bilo oko 6.Tata je imao drugu ženu i ta žena je bila razlog rastave.S tatom nisam u nikakvom odnosu.Odgojila me majka i mislim da mi ništa ne fali.Nekužim samo što će ljudima djeca ako se nevole.Ni dan danas neznam ni kako mi je otac i neke sitnice koje bi trebala znat.Mislim da je moja mama jako dobra i poštena mama i da me dobro odgojila.Ostavila je sve samo da bi meni bilo dobro i da bi ja mogla bolje živjet.i normalno jako sam joj zahvalna za to

----------


## Trina

Stara tema. Ja bi dodala par stvari. Rođena sam u lošem braku. To nije nikad funkcioniralo, ni tad ni sad a tek danas, sa svojih 34 godine, shvaćam koliku štetu su mi nanijeli oboje. On sa svojom nezainteresiranošću a ona sa svojim dramatičnim ispadima. I naravno da sve to utječe na moj brak. Kad pojma nemaš kako bi sve to trebalo izgledati, kad ti samo ostane onaj osjećaj za kojim se vodiš..onda lako sve ode u pm. MM isto nema neki ogledani primjer iz kojeg bi se dalo naučiti nešto pametno. Pa se svako malo izgubimo. Sve u svemu nije to loše ali u kriznim situacijama nastane eksplozije i onda ne znamo kako dalje. Sve više uviđam koliko su krivi ti utjecaji iz djetinjstva (moji) i koliko sam osakaćena i uskraćena. Uopće nema dvojbe da moji nisu trebali ostati zajedno ali sad to nije ni važno. Važno je da ja trebam učiti sve ispočetka

----------


## mayato

Slažem se sa Trinom...najgore je to što pojma nemam kako bi braj trebao izgledati,odn. kako se bracni par nosi s pojedinim situacijama u braku. moja se mama udavala 4 puta,ima 5 djece i prva 2 braka je okončala vrlo jednostavno,bila je mlada i nespremna na kompromise. 3.brak je gurala s nasilnikom. dosta dugo jer je i sama dosta emocionalno ostecena pa je pdnosila ugnjetavanje misleći kako je to i zasluzila. Sad je u 4.braku koji je također pred raspadom. Hoću reci da koliko god se trudila ne projicirati proslost na sadašnjost teško je jer jednom nauceno iz primjera roditelja nekako ti se zalijepi u mentalni sklop. I sama sam svojedobno bila pred pucanjem braka...pisala sam o tome. Sad...jesam li bila u pravu ili sam samo slijedila nauceno neznam. Znam samo da se opako trudim..sva sreca jq sam imala baku i dedu s donekle ok brakom pa iz njihovog primjera crpim neku snagu

----------


## Trina

Ja priznajem (vama, ne njemu) da nisam naučena na kompromise. Ako nije onako kako ja smatram da bi trebalo biti, onda sam nezadovoljna i jadna. Uopće ne znam kako to promijeniti. Jadan mm, on zapravo čitavo vrijeme ide meni niz dlaku, zadovoljava moje  mušice a ja uvijek nađem još nekakvu pogrešku. Sad je naravno pukao i pun mu je k svega. Sad ne znam što dalje. Morat ću pitati nekoga kako se izboriti protiv same sebe i kako biti normalna osoba :Smile:  Grozna sam.

----------


## mayato

Trina otpuno kuzim. Jsa ponekad imam osjećaj da ga guram i to namjerno preko svih granica da vidim dokle mogu...da sama sebi dokazem da sam jaca i da brakovi ne uspjevaju..to je projiciranje naucenog na ovo sada...Od kad sam si osvjestila upravo gore navedeno situacija u meni se počela stisavati. Nije ni on idealan...cak dapace...isto je sav zmrdan,a imao je i oca i majku i baku i dedu,a emotivno je 100% blokiran?!?! A kad ga gurnem preko ruba...eh...ondaje i mene same strah te tišine ...koja prođe naravno,ali bude mu žao jer sam svjesna kaj i zakaj to radim

----------


## Imagine

Pozdrav
Evo danas smo pricali o razvodu jer vise ne ide i oboje patimo. Imamo 2 godisnje dijete koje bi ostalo s njim i to mi najteze pada ali opet moc cu se lakse obratit na izgradnju onoga sto do sad nisam uspjela... karijeru i neovisni zivot pa cu mozda i odvratit misli od toga da necu gledat svoju bebicu kako svaki dan odrasta i uci nesto novo :'(  . E sad ne znam da li bi bilo najbolje ostati tu u inozemstvu u blizini djeteta ili vratit se doma 600km udaljeno. Bit ce tesko za sve kako god okrenem. Pa molim za bilo kakav savjet.
Naravno potrudit cemo se iz petnih zila da ne pati zbog nasih odluka

----------


## Lili75

*Imagine*, jel ja dobro iščitavam ostavljaš dijete da bi gradila karijeru? Misliš da nije moguće biti zaposlena i majka istodobno?

Ili se radi o nekim drugim razlozima?

----------

